# Der Thread der Vorurteile



## MayoAmok (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Der Dungeonfinder ist nun seit einiger Zeit beliebtes Mittel geworden, um schnell und unkompliziert Instanzgruppen zu finden und nebenbei dem täglichen Questgeschäft nachgehen zu können.

Der Dungeonfinder brachte auch die Neuerung der Serverübergreifenden Gruppenzusammenstellung mit sich. Nun werden Leute vom gleichen Realmpool nach Rollenauswahl zu einer perfekten Dungeongruppe zusammengestellt und treffen sich nach dem Port am Instanzeingang; in Einzelfällen auch mal vorm Endboss.....kennt man ja. 

Jetzt treffen wir also nicht immer die gleichen Nasen, sondern auf Spieler von anderen Servern, wo auch manchmal eine anderen Mentalität und andere Gewohnheiten herrschen. Ein Beispiel ist die (mittlerweile von Blizzard beschränkte) Bedarf/Gier Würfelei auf die gefrorene Kugel, die auf jedem Server anders gehandhabt wurde. 

Es war lange Zeit, das neue System und die "Anderen" kennenzulernen, und festzustellen, ob das eigentlich auch nur ganz normale Chaoten sind, oder ob sie komplett anders ticken. 

Ich würde gern hier mal eure Erfahrungen lesen, ob ihr mit Spielern anderer Server vermehrt gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt habt und ob sich das eurer statistischen Meinung nach auf besondere Server eures Realmpools beschränkt. 

Vielleicht schreibt ihr auch zur Untermauerung eurer Meinung ein paar Geschichten oder Beispiele nieder. 

Und vielleicht, falls dieser Thread nicht gleich in Flames untergeht, kann er auch dazu dienen, die Vorurteile gegen Spieler anderer Realms abzubauen und zu entkräften. 

Bitte beachtet die hier geltenden Bestimmungen, das Namecalling betreffend.



Nun will ich den Anfang machen.

Ich spiele auf Gilneas im Realmpool Abrechnung-Reckoning.

Meine Nachbarserver sind: Malygos, Kargath, Kaz-Goroth, Ysera, Lothar, Rexxar (wenn ich einen vergessen habe, bitte ich, das zu entschuldigen).

Lothar ist mir in dem Zusammenhang aufgefallen, dass dort viele Neuanfänger zu spielen schienen, die nicht viel Erfahrung mit den Klassen haben. Man sieht seltsame Skillungen, die sich vermehrt auf einen einzelnen Skillbaum beschränken (0-71-0 Todesritter-Tanks, 0-0-71 Heildruiden). Die Spieler sind aber meist alle sehr nett, nur kann man davon ausgehen, wenn man jemanden von diesem Server dabei hat, dass man sicher etwas lustiges oder merkwürdiges in der Instanz erleben wird.

Auf dem Server Malygos scheint es das genaue Gegenteil zu sein. Man sieht zumeist sehr gut ausgestattete Spieler, die ihren Job beherrschen. Allerdings herrscht dort auch ein harter Ton. Ein Fehler der Mitspieler wird nicht toleriert und wird sofort mit einem meist nicht besonders netten Kommentar abgestraft. 
Und gestern ist mir im Zusammenhang mit diesem Server noch aufgefallen, dass diese Spieler sich offenbar nur in Begleitung von 80er Gildenkumpels in die kleinen Nordendinstanzen (non-hero) trauen. Zwei kleine Todesritter, jeweils in Begleitung von 2 oder 3 80ern. Das ist insofern für die anderen Spieler nicht hilfreich, da sie zumeist zum nichtstun verdammt werden, und auch weniger Erfahrungspunkte einheimsen können. 

Rexxar geht vom Ton her in Richtung Malygos. 

Alle anderen Server sind mir nicht vermehrt negativ oder positiv aufgefallen....also alles Standard-Nerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe auf ein paar Erfahrungsberichte, und vielleicht auch auf Meldungen von den "anderen" Servern. Vielleicht kommt man hier ins Gespräch und versteht, warum die anderen so oder so sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich bitte zu beachten, dass meine Erfahrungen natürlich nicht auf alle Spieler dieser Server zutreffen, sondern sich über die Zeit so angesammelt haben, und in dieser Zeit haben sich eben oben genannte Realms durch beschriebene Begebenheiten besonders hervorgetan.


----------



## refload (6. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

ich spiele einen Priester auf Wrathbringer und meine Erfahrungen sind da sehr gemischt. Von freundlichen Leuten bis hin zum kompletten Gegenteil war schon alles dabei. In letzter Zeit kommt man aber irgendwie vermehrt in Gruppen, in denen die DDs einfach keinen schaden machen und ich frage mich woran das liegt? Ich denke mal einige Leute mit gutem Equip machen die Daily nicht mehr oder sonst was. Ich hab bis auf 1 Item nur 264 Items und kann in heal teilweise mehr schaden machen als einige DDs. Da bekomme ich dann echt die Kriese weil es einfach nur lange dauert.

Aber das Beste kommt ja erst noch ... geil wird es, wenn dann leute mit blauen Gear alle Erfolge machen wollen ^^. 

Ich fand das Tool lange sehr gut aber ich muss sagen ich gehe aktuell wieder lieber mit Leuten die ich kenne. 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Mai 2010)

Um das zur Zeit beurteilen zu können, müssten sich Instanzen erstmal öffnen ... 30 Minuten Wartezeit ist ja bei meinem 80iger Standard geworden ... und bei meinem Twink in den 50igern dauert es im Moment noch länger.

Nervige Leute hat man zudem auch immer wieder dabei: Leute, die bei einem Wipe gehen, Flamer, extrem schweigsame ... alles erlebt heute. Und das in knapp 3 Stunden Spiel. Aber an einem Realm festmachen kann ich diese Klientel nicht.

Und wenn ich solche Sätze wie die meines Vorgängers lese: "Leute die keinen Schaden machen", sind mir noch nicht untergekommen - es gibt DDs , die machen halt weniger und welche, die mehr Schaden machen. Am Ende ist das Ergebnis das gleiche - kostet nur 5 Minuten länger Zeit ... und vor allem: Die Leute, die meinen, man müsste durch eine 5er Hero in 5 Minuten durch sein, sind mir allesamt durch irgendwas unangenehm aufgefallen ... das sind oft die eigentlichen Störfaktoren ...


----------



## Terminsel (7. Mai 2010)

Aufällig ist folgendes:

Ich spiele auf Die Aldor und Rdms vom eigenen Server sind dort wirklich ein Würfelspiel. Mal hat man gemäßigte, ruhige Leute, die wirklich was vom Spiel verstehen (meist RPler) und mal wilde Kiddis (so scheint es jedenfalls), die wild irgendwelche Mobgruppen zusammenpullen und am Ende sterben... Ein Mittelding scheint es nicht zu geben.

In unserem Realmpool ist unter anderem Shattrath. Bei den Shattrtathern ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort (scheinbar) Namen wie "Darklord" (diesen Namen habe ich noch nicht gesehen, ist nur ein fiktives Beispiel) oder "Stormmaster" (siehe vorige Klammer) sehr beliebt sind. Aber insgesamt habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit den Spielern gemacht, sowohl was die Freundlichkeit als auch die Spielweise angeht.

Nehtersturm und Das Konsortium haben wir auch dabei. Zu ersterem kann ich nicht viel sagen, zu letzterem, dass dort auf die großen Schweiger herkommen. Selbst wenn in der Gruppe mal ein Gespräch aufkommt, die Leute vom Konsortium sagen meist nichts - aber beschweren sich auch nicht.

Das sind alles nur subjektive Beobachtungen.


----------



## Manowar (7. Mai 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Aufällig ist folgendes:
> 
> Ich spiele auf Die Aldor und Rdms vom eigenen Server sind dort wirklich ein Würfelspiel. Mal hat man gemäßigte, ruhige Leute, die wirklich was vom Spiel verstehen




Das mag ich ein einziges mal mitbekommen :/
Mag vllt ein Vorurteil sein und ich hatte immer und immer und immer Pech, aber ich hab noch nie jemanden von Die Aldor gut spielen gesehen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich persönlich mag Eredar und Aegwynn Spieler nicht. (Blutdurst Realmpool)

Bisher leider nur Idioten von den Realms kennengelernt. Klar jeder Realm hat so seine schwarzen Schafe aber weiss nicht.. es war schon paar mal zu oft.

Mal ein Beispiel.. Twink.. neu 80. Bissl Equip schon geholt so das ich auf kA.. grad mal 3k Gearscore komme. Die meisten Leute sagen nichts. Aber hast du ein Eredar oder Aegwynn Spieler in der Grp ist es egal ob du viel Damage machst. Oder in Recount Platz 1. bist. Du bist ja der mit nur 3k Gearscore.. also kann man ja kräftig anfangen zu flamen.

Ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Das ging mit Twinks schon von persönlichen Beleidigungen die ich mir gefallen lassen musste bis zu Gruppen Kicks. Das NUR weil ich keinen Gearscore von 5k habe oder eben nicht das "optimale" Equip und die optimalen Enchants habe. (Hallo? Wer verzaubert den Blauen kram? Denn haste nach 6 Inis eh ausgetauscht)

Ich habe 8 Chars.. könnt euch also sicherlich gut vorstellen was ich schon hinter mir habe..



Edit: Achja 6 davon auf 80 und 2 weitere kurz davor.. hab jetzt schon kein Bock die zu Equippen iwie..


----------



## LordSubwoof (7. Mai 2010)

ja ich spiel auf todeswache (weiß grad ne auswendig welche realmpool - hinterhalt glaub ich) und die schlechtesten Erfahrungen ha ich glaub bisher mit Area52 Spielern gemacht.

Vor allem musste ich seid ich meinen DK spiele doch oft mtierleben wie DD´s mir Tankzeugs wegwürfeln und sofort kommentarlos die Gruppe verlassen oder wenn ich als DD drin bin eben die Tanks das DD zeugs wegwürflen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, letztens war ich HDZ4 und da meinte doch glatt einer was ich mit nem GSvon 4k da drin will, Heros wären nich für leute wie mich da.... rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin auf dem Realmpool Hinterhalt unterwegs. In diesem Pool ist Dethecus (schreibt man glaub ich so). Bei diesen Damen und Herren handelt es sich mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um Personen mit denen ich abends kein Bierchen trinken würde.
*political correctness aktive*
Selbstverständlich sind dies Einzelpersonen und dies ist nicht zu verallgemeinern....
*political correctness inaktive*
...aber darum geht es hier nicht!
Hab mehrfach erlebt, dass Leute von Dethecus im BG rumflamen, auch mit netten Sprüchen wie Zitat "ich bin der Boss" und "Ich bin der, der deine Mutter bangt" usw. Sehr sympathisch!
Des weiteren sind mir Spieler dieses Servers auch schon durch Unfreundlichkeiten in Inis aufgefallen. Flamen von frischen 80ern, nicht stellen von Tischen (Mage) und Bufffaulheit.

Bei den anderen Servern in dem Realmpool ist mir das noch nicht sooo extrem aufgefallen. Denke ist auch wieder Zufall. (mist war schon wieder der political-correctness-mode)


----------



## Cazor (7. Mai 2010)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> .........die schlechtesten Erfahrungen ha ich glaub bisher mit Area52 Spielern gemacht.
> 
> Vor allem musste ich seid ich meinen DK spiele doch oft mtierleben wie DD´s mir Tankzeugs wegwürfeln und sofort kommentarlos die Gruppe verlassen oder wenn ich als DD drin bin eben die Tanks das DD zeugs wegwürflen
> 
> ...




Ich spiele auf der FoLi und Area52 ist auch bei mir im Pool. Habe auch schon einige Negativerlebnisse mit denen gehabt. Meine Priesterin hat auf dem Levelweg viel in Instanzen verbracht und dort einige Leute von genau diesem Server getroffen, die ALLES geneedet haben, selbst Berufsmats, nie auf ne Frage diesbezüglich geantwortet haben etc. Dazu dann 83 DPS mit lvl60 in Scholo aber die Dunkelrunen als Krieger needen.
Naja, mittlerweile trifft man diese Generation auch schon im 80er Bereich... 

Trotz allem kein Grund, zu verallgemeinern. Ich hab auch schon gut spielende Leute von dem Server getroffen, es fällt halt bloß immer auf, wenn mal was nicht gut läuft. 

Ich denke manchmal, es gab wohl zu Weihnachten recht viele WoWs unterm Tannenbaum, sodass eine Weihnachtsgeneration von neuen Spielern unterwegs ist. Wie immer, einige lernen schnell, andere sind resistent. 
Außerdem ist die vielleicht 3. Twinkgeneration auf dem Weg nach oben, die haben nunmal alle kein Equip und farmen Marken. Das spielt sich auch anders als mit lauter Mains. Frag mich nur wie das mit dem Gearscore gerechnet wird im Dungeontool, wenn in der Grube hc lauter 4k GSler sind und ich 50% vom Gesamtschaden mache finde ich das schon etwas unausgegoren.


----------



## ProtKenny (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele auf Madmortem und damit Blutdurst. Und mir fällt auf, dass vor allem die Spieler von Frostwolf aber auch von Madmortem selbst, meist etwas besser equipt sind aber gleichzeitig auch schweigsamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst von der Höflichkeit her tut sich bei keinem anderen Server irgendein Unterschied auf.

Es gibt halt immer irgendwelche schwarzen Schafe, die entweder Blödsinn machen, überempfindlich reagieren oder auch Leute, die noch nicht so gut spielen. Vielmehr regt mich aber inzwischen auf, dass ich schon ein paar mal egoistische Leute getroffen haben, die, egal auf was, wenn sie es auswählen können, Bedarf drauf machen (zB ninja-lootende Jäger, die 2h-Äxte mit Stärke brauchen, und das war Absicht, da sie selbst schon besseres Zeug tragen). Solche Personen tragen dazu bei, dass das Spiel kaputt geht und man den Spaß daran verliert.


----------



## Xerodes (7. Mai 2010)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> Also ich spiele auf Madmortem und damit Blutdurst. Und mir fällt auf, dass vor allem die Spieler von Frostwolf aber auch von Madmortem selbst, meist etwas besser equipt sind aber gleichzeitig auch schweigsamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiele auf Kel'Thuzad im selben Realmpool und kann das Gesagte so bestätigen. Von Frostwolf kommen oft sehr gut ausgerüstete Spieler die es dafür meist eilig haben und recht schweigsam sind.
Mehr ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, da ich normalerweise nicht nachsehe von welchen Servern meine Mitspieler kommen. Ab und an kommt es vor, das sich jemand daneben benimmt aber im großen und ganzen geht es meist recht gesittet zu.


----------



## Shavana (7. Mai 2010)

Ich war mal in einer Gilde, die bei uns aufn server sehr weit oben mitspielt, tja und da gab es leider auch so "Helden" die random in inis gegangen sind und dann ständig im Gildenchat geschrieben haben, das die gerade mit irgendwelchen noobs unterwegs seien, die gerade mal 3k GS hatten und haben dann immer schön recount im g-chat gepostet wie "toll" die doch sind. Naja das war auch letzendlich einer der gründe warum ich die gilde dann auch verlassen habe, weil ich mich mit so etwas nicht identifizieren kann^^


----------



## Ginkohana (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe da eher andere Erfahrungen bezüglich des Abrechnung-Reckoning Realmpools geamcht.

Malygos: Bekommen den Hals nicht voll. Schwertgriff, Splitter, Ring, diverse Greens und der Rnd-Blue. Klar hat hier auch das Würfelglück die Finger im Spiel aber ich finde wenn man bereits den Schwertgriff zum verkaufen (wie er es sagte) needed dann sollte man den Anstand haben und die Restliche Beute anderen Spielern überlassen.

Kargath & Kaz-Goroth: Ein Mix aus "Ich zieh mir PvP equip an damit ich in highinstanzen komme weil mein PvE Gear crap ist" und Leuten welche nichtmal die Grundzüge des Spiels geschweige denn deren Mechaniken verstehen.
Jemand der sich aufregt, dass man mit "Gier" die Items denen "wegninjat" die sie entzaubern wollen ist schon eine Klasse für sich.

Ysera & Rexxar: Beide recht ausgewogene Server, Negativbeispiele für spielerisches Können gibt es auf jedem Server und Charakterschweine ebenso. 

Lothar: Bisher war mir garnicht bewusst, dass wir mit Lothar in einem realmpool sind.Nunja jedenfalls sehe ich keine von denen.

Aber um auch Gilneas mal mit ins Spiel zu bringen:

Gilneas: relativ ausgewogen, trotzdem sehr viele die sich wie die letzten Menschen verhalten was das Gearfaken, Hals nicht voll bekommen, spielerische Negativbeispiele etc. mit einschließt.


----------



## Polchen (7. Mai 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Nervige Leute hat man zudem auch immer wieder dabei: Leute, die bei einem Wipe gehen, Flamer, extrem schweigsame ...
> 
> 
> was has du gegen schweigsame Leute?  ich persönlich sage in Instanzen auch nur dann was, wenn es sein muss und konzentriere mich lieber auf's spielen. ich denke dass "die Schweigsamen" wirklich kein Problem darstellen, in sofern sie ihre Klasse beherrschen, gut spielen und ihren Job erledigen.


----------



## Eboron (7. Mai 2010)

Spiele auf Anub'Arak im Realmpool Raserei/Frenzy und muss sagen, die meisten Leute von den anderen Servern sind anständig, hatte schon manche Gruppen, mit denen es wirklich lustig war. Negativ aufgefallen sind mir bisher noch nicht wirklich welche.
Da ich nicht auf die Server achte habe ich keine Ahnung wer wie spielt und von wo er kommt^^


----------



## Brillenputztuch (7. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich spiele einen Paltank/DD auf dem verträumten Realm Ambossar. Dadurch, dass ich Tank bin, findet man ja immer schnell eine Gruppe. Da lernt man viele Chaoten aber auch nette Leute kennen.

Absolut positiv sind mir die Realms Vek´lor und Krag´jin aufgefallen. Die Leute scheinen Ihre Klasse zu kennen und es macht spass. Wenn man als Tank sagt, wartet bitte mit dem dmg, bis sich stehe(ich pulle immer gleich 4-5 Mobgruppen zusammen) wird sich dran gehalten. 

Absolut negative Erfahrungen (und das leider durchweg) habe ich mit dem Realms Ulduar und Malor gemacht. Hier werden echt alle Vorurteile über Klassen täglich bestätigt.
Hier eine kleine Sammlung an Beispielen.

Ein DK von Ulduar sockelt fröhlich Wille in alle blauen Sockel. Auf die Frage, wieso er denn im gotteswillen Wille dareinmacht und keinen 20 Stärke oder Mischstein kam die Antwort das ist doch egal, auf den Sockelbonus kommt es ja an. *omfg*

Ein kleiner neuer 80er Jäger von Malore (ich habe nichts dagegen für frisch 80er zu tanken) meinte gleich zu beginn, dass er mal auf follow geht da er ja als frischer 80er eh keinen Schaden macht und wir Ihn ja eh erst nach 15 Minuten oder eben nach dem ersten Bosskill kicken können...

Die Mages/Hexe auf den beiden Realms kenn iwie auch nur einen Skill....Blizzard oder Feuerregen. Selbst bei Single Target wird fröhlich AOE gemacht. Auf die ungläubige Frage wieso kein Focus-DMG kam die Antwort: Ej guck doch Recount, bin oben im DPS also sei ruhig!
Das mit dem Dauer-AOE ist eh iwie eine neue abart. Singletarget geht kaum noch wer. Naja wird wohl am content liegen..ICC alles zusammenziehen und Bomben. Früher war das noch nicht so krass iwie.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich spiele ja auch eine Hexe und wenn ich ein Singletargetziel vor der Nase habe, caste ich NATÜRLICH als Destro Feuerbrand, Chaosblitz, Verbrennen, usw. ... wieso an der Stelle auch einen AOE casten ? Es kommt doch auch nicht darauf an, im Schwanz -o meter ganz oben zu stehen, sondern, die Taktik muss an die Situation angepasst sein ... au mann ... mein Beileid, bei solchen Deppen, glücklicherweise habe ich so einen Spruch noch nicht gelesen .. und wenn ... muss ich schnell zu meinen Beruhigungstabletten greifen ... Fubar ganz viel Fubar ... :O


----------



## Regine55 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele Prot Pala auf Wrathbringer. Gibt ne Menge Chaoten, aber eigentlich bunt gemischt was Skill und Klassenverständnis angeht. Von Leuten mit grünen lvl 60er Questitems bis Leuten mit ICC25 HM Gear. Ich mag mein Server <3

edith: Horde!


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Mai 2010)

^^ So das nen thema wo Papa Mok auch gern mal den Senf dazu gibt^^ vor allem beim Abrechungs realmpool^^

Meine Vorposter Spielt ihr alli oder Horde^^

Aufgefallen is mir es auch schon in Low inis das die Hordler von Maly sagen wir nicht grad die vorzeige Spieler in sachen nett sind.
Die Allis sind meist cool drauf und man grüßt sich auch und wenn man sich in Inis trifft bleibt man dann meist auch 2-3 Inis zusammen.

Lothar auf Alli seite ^^ naja Lothars halt meist sind es die Tanks mit besagter 0-71-0 skillung die dann mal gern die ganze Grube von Saron pullen und dann ausrasten^^
auf Horde seite sind mir Lothars lieber da sie cool drauf sind

Gilneas hatte ich auf beiden seiten noch nie probleme da diese Spieler sehr ruhig sind^^ und man über ein Hi froh sein kann^^

Ysera Rexxar Kargaht kann ich nicht viel zu sagen da sie meist nicht reden^^

Malys was soll ich dazu sagen^^ ich denk mal wenn man da mit drin hängt und die Leutchens kennt verhalten sie sich auch anderst^^

und naja Khazgaroth sind auch meist cool drauf und machen nen spaß mit^^


----------



## Amarylla (7. Mai 2010)

Vor dem Dungeonfinder hatte ich in meiner Ignoreliste meist nur kurzzeitig einige Extrem-Spammer, weil die 3-5 Hanseln, die wirklich richtige Ausfälle hatten, konnte ich mir auch so merken.
Seit dem Dungeonfinder hab ich das Addon drauf, mit dem man die Ignoreliste auf alle Charaktere übertragen kann (weil man ja den gleichen Honk von eben nicht gleich wieder mit dem nächsten Twink haben muß). Und seit letzter Woche hab ich die Liste auch erweitern müssen, weil sie voll war :-(

Bei mir auf der Liste stehen (Forscherliga, Realmpool Hinterhalt):
3 x Area52 
3 x Arygos 
11 x Dethecus 
9 x Garrosh 
4 x Mithrilorden 
10 x Norgannon 
2 x Teldrassil 
3 x Un'Goro 

Auf meiner Ignore ist niemand gelandet, weil er zu wenig Schaden gemacht hat, der ist mir egal, solange wir die Instanz schaffen (und das war bisher immer der Fall). Alle haben ihren Eintrag wegen unsozialen Benehmens bekommen und dazu zähle ich ganz sicher nicht einfach nur Schweigsamkeit. Einen auffallend schlechten Ton am Hals haben für mein Empfinden die Spieler von Dethecus (mit Abstand !) und von Norgannon, daher führen sie auch meine Liste klar an.

Im übrigen hab ich mir (da immer mit Gatte zusammen unterwegs und einer von uns ist immer Tank, also vorneweg) als Mittel gegen dieses nervige GO oder gogo oder wie oft auch immer man das hintereinander hängen mag, angewöhnt, dann tatsächlich auf GO umzuschalten: sprich aufs GEHEN. Schließlich hat man das verlangt und nicht RUN ... Das sorgt oft für Ruhe oder den fixen Austausch quengliger Nervensägen :-)


----------



## Russelkurt (7. Mai 2010)

Ich komme vom Realm "Norgannon" vom Realmpool "Embuscade-Hinterhalt". Im laufe meiner Spielzeit stellte ich fest, dass Norgannon, was manche bereiche wie die deutsche Sprache angeht nicht der Qualitativ hochwertigste Server ist, aber ich hab den Server irgendwie lieb gewonnen.
Bei meinen täglichen Instanzgängen treffe ich auf Spieler von "Teldrassil", "Forscherliga", "Area 52", "Garrosh", "Arygos" und manchmal sogar "Dethecus", aber die treffe ich eher im BG.

Das folgende trifft nur auf Spieler zu, mit denen ich zusammen gespielt habe, nicht auf alle!

Die Spieler von "Forscherliga", die mir bisher in Instanzen begegnet sind, konnten entweder ihren Char nicht spielen oder waren Elite-Heinis die durch die Ini durchrushen wollten, was aufgrund der anderen mitspieler nicht möglich war --> <Name> - Forscherliga hat die Gruppe verlassen (meistens der Heiler).
Ähnliches bei "Area 52", da war aber meist ein blutiger Anfänger am Werk (ich habe ein Herz für Anfänger, aber irgendwo hat meine tolleranz ein Ende).
Von Arygos habe ich bisher nur 3 vollidioten (sorry, aber wahr) getroffen mit bestem Equip, die rushen wollten, und so die Gruppe wipten. Der Rest war eigentlich in Ordnung.
Die Leute von den anderen Servern waren im Großen und Ganzen gut drauf.

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich diese Aussagen nur auf die Leute beziehe, mit denen ich zusammen gespielt habe, nicht auf alle Spieler des Realms!


----------



## YakupYalcincaya (7. Mai 2010)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> ja ich spiel auf todeswache (weiß grad ne auswendig welche realmpool - hinterhalt glaub ich) und die schlechtesten Erfahrungen ha ich glaub bisher mit Area52 Spielern gemacht.



Jetzt muss ich leider meinem Mitstreiter von der Todeswache in den Rücken fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich freu mich immer wenn ich Leute von Area52 in der Gruppe 
habe. Kann mich da jetzt wirklich nicht dran erinnern schonmal mit einem Mitspieler negative Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Auch kann ich aus persönlicher Sicht die Mitspieler vom Mithrilorden positiv hervorheben.


----------



## Cazor (7. Mai 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> <Name> - Forscherliga hat die Gruppe verlassen




buuuh! aber mal schön, ein Urteil über den eigenen Server zu hören. Ich verlasse bei Lootsünden die Gruppe, dann aber umgehend. Wenn der Pala DD dem Tank sein Dingsda wegwürfelt (wegwürfeln heisst der Tank hatte Bedarf) mit der Begründung "dual" bin ich instant weg. Is mir alles egal, ich brauch die 2 Marken nicht unbedingt - aber mein Blutdruck ist bei sowas in Gefahr und ihr wisst schon, RL>wow.
Gegen Allesneeder bin ich mittlerweile so algerisch, dass ich nicht mehr diskutieren mag. Ich hinterlasse einen Abschiedsgruß, wieso warum und bin weg. DD findet sich eh schnell, von daher brauch ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben. 

Und: was heisst Eliteheinis? Wenn ich mich auf der FoLi Allianz mal vor der Bank umschau, haben die meisten eigentlich um 5500~5800 GS. Das betrachte ich als Durchschnitt von nem Main. Damit kann man super rushen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. Mai 2010)

also mir und nem freund ist aufgefallen, dass die leute von aegwynn relativ unsozial sind. mindestens jeder 2. von dem server leavt die instanz nachdem er sein item hat oder auch einfach so weil sie keine lust mehr haben.


----------



## Gaueko (7. Mai 2010)

Hoi!

Also ich hatte den Leuten von Aegwyyn bisher nie Probleme und meistens war es recht entspannt.
Dann natürlich noch meine Freunde von der Silbernen Hand - meistens sehr nette Menschen!
Und dann gibts halt noch die vollassis von frostwolf!!11 ololol...


----------



## KingNothing22 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf Wrathbringer, Realmpool Raserei. 

Ich muss sagen dadurch, dass in der durchschnittlichen Random grp mindestens 2 Leute extrem überequiped sind fällt es nicht mehr so wirklich auf wenn jemand Fehler macht. Meist laufen die Runs so, dass wir einfach durchrushen ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Regeln. Heißt ich als DK(Platte) frag den Tank und den Heiler ob es sie stört wenn ich nicht auf meine Aggro achte damit wir schneller sind. Meist kommt dann ein "nein" und daraufhin haun alle alles raus bis wir durch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den neuen Inis wo das vielleicht teilweise nicht immer möglich ist fällt mir vermehrt auf, dass die Spieler vom "Rat von Dalaran" oft sehr freundlich sind. Die Kollegen von Kult der Verdammten nehmen hingegen meistens keine Rücksicht, beherrschen oft ihre Klasse nicht und reagieren auch auf konstruktive Kritik meistens ungehalten und unfreundlich.
Diese Eindrücke sind jedoch meine persönlichen. Ich nehme mir hier nicht heraus Spieler bestimmter Realms als besser oder schlechter zu bezeichnen..

Zum Schluss noch ein Erlebnis mit meinem Druiden(lvl50):

Ich melde mich(feral-tank) für den Dungeonfinder an. Da ich weder Dual-Spec habe noch mich als Katze auch nur irgendwie eingespielt habe hab ich mich ausschließlich als Tank angemeldet. Der Dudu soll ein Tank bleiben und darum will ich auch genau das in Dungeons üben.
Jedenfalls lande ich(wie immer auf dem Level) in den Schwarzfelstiefen. Kaum komme ich aus dem Ladescreen wird mein Chat sofort mit wüsten Beschimpfungen überflutet.
Offensichtlich bin ich in einer bestehenden Gruppe gelandet wo ein Mitglied schon gegangen ist.
die Grp besteht aus einem hunter, einem Mage, einem Priester und einem weiteren Druiden.
Ich als *FROHNATUR* verkünde einmal ein fröhliches "Hi" in den Chat, Buffe die Grp mit MdW, mich mit Dornen und switche in Bär um loszulegen.
Als mein Teddy aufgrund von Wutmangel gemütlich in die erste Mobgruppe joggt, düst plötzlich eine braune, gehörnte Lokomotive an mit vorbei und lässt mich mit den Worten:"ICH TANKE!!!" seinen Staub fressen.
Ich als *FROHNATUR* wechsle in die Katzenform und versuche(Kombopunkteanzeige im UI deaktiviert, keine Fähigkeiten rausgezogen) mein bestes um zumindest ein bisschen Schaden zu verursachen. Als ich gerade mit Fingern, Zehen und Strichlisten versuche mir meine Kombopunkte zu merken lese ich im Chat:

Druide: kickt mal die Katze. Die macht zu wenig DMG.
*ICH: *Ja tut mir leid. Ich war eigentlich als Tank angemeldet. Nur das wolltest du ja übernehmen. Is ja auch egal es geht ja auch so oder?
Druide: Du bist nicht Tank, ich bin Tank. Bevor du gekommen bist war ich auch Tank.
ICH: Ja aber sieh dir mal die Symbole an. Du bist jetzt DD, ich bin Tank. Wie gesagt du kannst gern weitertanken aber ich hab das mit der Katze noch nicht wirklich drauf.
Druide: PECH. Los klickt JA beim kickvote.
Kickvote kommt. Ich klicke nein. Mindestens zwei andere anscheinend auch. Die Mehrheit hat entschieden. Ich darf bleiben.

Da war dann der Moment gekommen wo ich meine* FROHNATUR* ablegte und in die Offensive ging. Ich flüster also dem Heiler zu und bitte ihn doch mal kurz zu "vergessen", dass er heilen muss. Dieser Antwortet mir ein "Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" und stellt sogleich bei der nächsten Mobgruppe die Heilung am Tank ein. Amüsiert beobachten wir das wunderschöne Schauspiel: BÄR-TAURE-HEAL-BÄR-TAURE-HEAL-BÄR-KATZE-SPRINT-TOT

Druide: Ich scheiß Kacknoobs. Sucht euch nen neuen Tank.
*XXX hat die Gruppe verlassen.*

Dummerweise hatten wir den eigentlichen Dungeon schon abgeschlossen. Suche nach Gruppe lies uns also im Stich.

ICH: Jo wie gesagt also ich bin Tank. wenn ihr wollt machen wir die Ini zu viert fertig.

Alle stimmten zu und wir räumten die komplette Instanz leer und meldeten uns danach noch für eine weitere Runde Schwarzfelstiefen an. 
Meine *FROHNATUR* ist übrigens auch wieder zurückgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. Mai 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Hoi!
> 
> Also ich hatte den Leuten von Aegwyyn bisher nie Probleme und meistens war es recht entspannt.
> Dann natürlich noch meine Freunde von der Silbernen Hand - meistens sehr nette Menschen!
> Und dann gibts halt noch die vollassis von frostwolf!!11 ololol...



also ich spiel allianz ..und bis jetzt (fast) nur assis von aegwynn. frostwolf zwar auch ein parr aber die gibts ja auf jedem server


----------



## Petu (7. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf Echsenkessel und in unserem Realmpool sind ein paar RP-Server ( Aldor und Konsortium ). 
Ich musste oft feststellen das die Leute von den RP(pvp) Servern umgänglicher sind als z.b. die Leute von Blutkessel.
Natürlich sind nicht alle Leute gleich, das ist klar und überall gibt es Ausnahmen, aber diese Erfahrung habe ich zum größten Teil gemacht.



Gaueko schrieb:


> (...)Und dann gibts halt noch die vollassis von frostwolf!!11 ololol...



Kann ich so unterschreiben, genau deshalb sind wir von Frostwolf weg, auf einen anderen Realmpool, damit ich diese Menschen nicht mehr ertragen muss.


----------



## Foertel (7. Mai 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Echsenkessel und in unserem Realmpool sind ein paar RP-Server ( Aldor und Konsortium ).
> Ich musste oft feststellen das die Leute von den RP(pvp) Servern umgänglicher sind als z.b. die Leute von Blutkessel.
> Natürlich sind nicht alle Leute gleich, das ist klar und überall gibt es Ausnahmen, aber diese Erfahrung habe ich zum größten Teil gemacht.



Da stimme ich zu, mir fällt auch auf das die Spieler von RP-Realms meißt entspannter rangehen als die von anderen Realms, Vollidioten habe ich aber schon von jedem Realm gehabt (bzw von jedem aus Raserei / Frenzy, auf Arygos spiele ich noch nicht lange genug um eine gefestigte Meinung abzugeben ^^)
Genauso wies auf jedem Realm nette Leute gibt.
Ich selber bin eher einer von den "Stillen" ^^


----------



## LordSubwoof (7. Mai 2010)

Amarylla schrieb:


> Vor dem Dungeonfinder hatte ich in meiner Ignoreliste meist nur kurzzeitig einige Extrem-Spammer, weil die 3-5 Hanseln, die wirklich richtige Ausfälle hatten, konnte ich mir auch so merken.
> Seit dem Dungeonfinder hab ich das Addon drauf, mit dem man die Ignoreliste auf alle Charaktere übertragen kann (weil man ja den gleichen Honk von eben nicht gleich wieder mit dem nächsten Twink haben muß). Und seit letzter Woche hab ich die Liste auch erweitern müssen, weil sie voll war :-(
> 
> Bei mir auf der Liste stehen (Forscherliga, Realmpool Hinterhalt):
> ...




hehe das gefällt mir. siehste was da fehlt auf deiner igno liste.... Todeswache. Wir sind halt die guten *hihi*. Stimmt Dethecus hab ich vergessen, da gibts auch genug Honks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slashman (7. Mai 2010)

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also im Emberstorm/Glutsturm Rp momentan, Azshara Spieler =)Habe selber eine ganze Weile auf LAgrick gezockt und Flames von von Azshara Spielern waren an der Tagesordnung.
Keine Ahnung, was die gegen uns hatten, wo wir als Server doch in jeder Hinsicht überlegen waren. Zur Zeit spielen wir auf Anetheron, wo wirklich fast ausschließlich nette Leute unterwegs sind. Tolle Community, sehr guter Raidprogress und auch unsere PvP´ler habens drauf.
Aber im Tool bleiben die Arscha...................äääh.........Azshara Spieler immer noch die doofen.
Muss ja.

Lg


----------



## MaverickDE (7. Mai 2010)

Alsoooo ich spiel Horde auf Gilneas.

Im 20er - 70er Bereich scheint es in unserem Realmpool doch SEHR viele Neulinge zu geben. Daher vermeide ich meist Instanzen mit meinen Twinks in diesen LvL-Bereichen.

Was den 80er Bereich angeht, sprich in dem Fall 5er Heroics muss ich doch sagen das mir da Ysera und Malygos ziemlich negativ aufgefallen ist. Auf Maylogs scheinen doch viele Leute zu glauben das sie uneingeschränkt immer Recht haben. Dementsprechend haben sie auch ein recht großes Mundwerk.
Was Ysera angeht, naja dort scheinen sich doch viele Anfänger zu tummeln. 
Gierlappen gibt es bei uns auf allen Servern.
Da ich aber schon mal dabei bin, muss ich noch was zu unseren BG's los werden. Also ich weiss nicht woran es liegen könnte. Aber es scheinen die meisten absolut keine Ahnung zu haben wie man gewinnt. Da gilt hier für alle Battlegrounds. Jedoch gibt es erstaunlicherweise immer wieder mal Tage an denen man 8 von 10 Spielen gewinnt. Jedoch sind die selten im Moment. Und ich rätsel darum wie das sein kann. Mal abgesehen davon das wir einen Hasch voll englischer PVP-Server im Pool haben und wir sie sehr viel von DK- und Pala-Rambos aufs Maul kriegen.

Von Dethecus kann ich auch noch was sagen da ich dort früher zu BC-Zeiten aktiv war. Dethecus ist ein raues Pflaster an dem sich viele Betrüger zu tummeln scheinen. Obendrein ist der Umgangston dort doch sehr von vielen farbigen Metafern durchsetzt, so das man meint irgendwo im Ghetto gelandet zu sein. Ich hab dort damals Horde gespielt. Jedoch weiss ich aus dem Reamlforum das das gleiche wohl auf Allianz auch so zu sein scheint. Was zu heutiger Zeit dort los ist kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Jarel (7. Mai 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Dann natürlich noch meine Freunde von der Silbernen Hand - meistens sehr nette Menschen!



Danke :-)

Also ich muss auch sagen dass ich bei Leuten von meinem Server selten auf Idioten stoße im Dungeonfinder. Andererseits... Ich denke es gibt überall genug Deppen, bei Raids merkt mans dann.

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Spielern von "Zirkel des Cenarius gemacht", auch wenn man die nicht oft trifft. Sind wohl eher so familiär und bleiben unter sich, keine Ahnung.

GS-Fanatiker die einen im Dungeon flamen oder Leute die alle 5 minuten recount posten um zu zeigen dass sie toll Schaden machen treffe ich nicht oft, aber Frostwolf, Destromath und Zuluhed fallen mir am häufigsten negativ auf.

ABER wie gesagt: Ich habe auch sowohl in BGs als auch in Zufallsdungeons schon wirklich gute und/oder nette Leute von allen Servern getroffen.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## PewPewPew (7. Mai 2010)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich mag Eredar und Aegwynn Spieler nicht. (Blutdurst Realmpool)
> 
> Bisher leider nur Idioten von den Realms kennengelernt. Klar jeder Realm hat so seine schwarzen Schafe aber weiss nicht.. es war schon paar mal zu oft.
> 
> ...



!! auf aegwynn spielen echt nur deppen =D (siehe signatur)
na, ka, das mit dem gs,... blödsinn glaub ich dir sofort ^^
bei uns ist das leider sehr verbreitet, wie "lfm hogger raid, mind 9k gs!!!1elf" 
aber es gibt auch genug nette leute auf dem server die mehr auf die fähigkeiten des spielers vertrauen als auf sein itemlev

greez


----------



## Fyralon (7. Mai 2010)

refload schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele einen Priester auf Wrathbringer und meine Erfahrungen sind da sehr gemischt. Von freundlichen Leuten bis hin zum kompletten Gegenteil war schon alles dabei. In letzter Zeit kommt man aber irgendwie vermehrt in Gruppen, *in denen die DDs einfach keinen schaden machen *und ich frage mich woran das liegt? Ich denke mal einige Leute mit gutem Equip machen die Daily nicht mehr oder sonst was. *Ich hab bis auf 1 Item nur 264 Items* und kann in* heal teilweise mehr schaden machen als einige DDs. Da bekomme ich dann echt die Kriese weil es einfach nur lange dauert.
> *
> ...




Typen wie *du *sind einer der Gründe weshalb WoW immer mehr ins "asoziale" driftet.Nicht Miteinander,Jeder gegen Jeden,um jeden Preis der Beste sein wollen,Flamen,Grupppen vorzeitig verlassen,rumpöbeln und prollen mit- NICHTS.Habt ihr im Realen Leben nichts zu melden?Keine Geldsorgen?Arbeit oderSchule bzw Familie lastet euch nicht richtig aus?Einfach zu kurz geraten in jeder Hinsicht?Hartz4,Taschengeld,Lohn etc zu hoch?

WoW sollte mal ein MMO-*RPG* sein,mittlerweile ist es dank Community,Addons (Gearscore,Recount etc) und auch dank Blizzard nur noch eine "Prothese" daraus geworden für Leute denen es in viel wichtigeren Bereichen wohl an allem mangelt?!

Es ist ne unglaubliche sauerei das man spielen möchte um sich zu entspannen und dann solche Vögel dabei hat die andere penetrant mit ihrem Recountdreck,ihrem "dummschwafel" über "_*Leistung*_"??? etc aufdie Hutschnur gehen.Das Blizzard das noch befürwortet spricht für die "schlechte" Wandlung die diese Firma die letzten Jahre durchgezogen hat.

Als Priester mehr Schaden zu machen als viele DD's ist auch kein Kunststück.Nahezu alle Klassen die Heilen können (Druide,Paladine,Schamane,Priester) hauen auch richtig anständig Schaden raus.Mit KÖNNEN hat das absolut nichts zu tun eher mit der Unfähigkeit dieser Firma vernünftig zu balancen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber,was erwartet man auch bei einer Com die dadurch zufrieden zu stellen ist das in regelmässigen Abständen "neues" Equip mit etwas höheren Werten erscheint und das als Spieleinhalt verkauft bekommen?zwischendurch noch total überteuerte Pixel im Itemshop trotz Abogebühr....


Ich möcht heulen, das ich für solche Leute Steuern zahle......


----------



## BalianTorres (7. Mai 2010)

_*Meine Top 3*_

1. Aegwynn (und das mit Abstand!)
2. Destromath
3. Gorgonnash

80% der Spieler von diesen drei Servern, sind an unsozialem und auch assozialen Fehlverhalten ihrer Mitspieler gegenüber, kaum zu überbieten!


Grundsätzlich gibts für diese Spieler nur den Bedarf-Button (Aegwynn/Gorgonnash).

 Andere Mitspieler flamen wegen zu niedrigem "Gimpscore" (Aegwynn/Destromath).

Ein sehr "soziales" Verhalten wie in der Steinzeit, ist auch bei einigen von den "ImbaRoxxorGamern" immer wieder zu beobachten (Aegwynn/Destromath).



edit: Um den Flamern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, dass geschriebene ist nur mein kleiner bescheidener Erfahrungsbericht zu diesem Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (7. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel ne Katze auf dem Realmpool Bloodthirst/Blutdurst und mir ist vor allem aufgefallen, dass Spiele vom Realm Zuluhed oft so die Leute sind die schreien "Will net länger als 10 mins hier bleiben gogo".

Ansonsten ists bei den anderen Realms so gemischt würd ich sagen.

Aktuell geh ich abends mit der Gilde paar Runs aus langeweile. Wir haben da einen Healer und 4 DDs und rushen die inis zum Teil in unter 10 Minuten einfach aus Spaß an der Freude xD 

EDIT:

@BalianTorres

Das ist mir auch vermehrt aufgefallen, dass die Leute von den Servern oft einen wegen seiner DPS und Gs zuflamen und nach Wipe leaven, weiß net woran das liegen kann^^


----------



## PewPewPew (7. Mai 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> _*Meine Top 3*_
> 
> 1. Aegwynn (und das mit Abstand!)
> 2. Destromath
> ...



Jeah mein server ist wirklich sehr beliebt =D
oh man ^^
ich würd nur gern wissen ob sich diese "flames" oder subjektiven meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf die horde oder allianz auf aegwynn bezieht

greez


----------



## Kyrha (7. Mai 2010)

Amarylla schrieb:


> Im übrigen hab ich mir (da immer mit Gatte zusammen unterwegs und einer von uns ist immer Tank, also vorneweg) als Mittel gegen dieses nervige GO oder gogo oder wie oft auch immer man das hintereinander hängen mag, angewöhnt, dann tatsächlich auf GO umzuschalten: sprich aufs GEHEN. Schließlich hat man das verlangt und nicht RUN ... Das sorgt oft für Ruhe oder den fixen Austausch quengliger Nervensägen :-)



Das ist ja geil das muss ich auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiele übrigens auf Arygos also Pool Hinterhalt. Mir und meinem Mann sind da auch schon einige Unterschiede aufgefallen. Was Tatktik/Methode anbelangt, ist Arygos auf seiten der Pressermethode, viele kennen das nicht "Nur Schaden auf den Boss". Ich persöndlich habe ja nichts dagegen wenn die Bosse "Normal" (also z.B. erst Adds weg etc.) gemacht werden. Wenn aber die Durchschnitts dps zumeist über 4.5k liegt, kanns auch sinnfrei sein. 

Irgendwie habe ich bei Mithril das Gefühl, das das alles "Spätsünder" (nicht schlecht gemeint!!) sind. Ich hatte von gefühlten 100 inis min. in 68 einen von Mith. dabei. Die können ienem Löcher in den Bauch fragen. Was ich ja gut finde, wenn sie sich informieren wollen, aber irgendwie auffällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

* Einfüg* 

3 x Area52 
3 x Arygos 
11 x Dethecus 
9 x Garrosh 
4 x Mithrilorden 
10 x Norgannon 
2 x Teldrassil 
3 x Un'Goro 

Die Liste find ich recht Aussagekräftig was den Umgangston anbelangt. Bei mir ist Tosewache auch im Schnitt von Un'Goro und Arygos aufgefallen. Area52 sind mir besonders die GOGO aufgefallen (jaja individuel ich weiss).

Dat war meins Snef dazu. Rechtschreibefehler wurden von meiner Tast verursacht!


----------



## Mordog22 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich spiele auf Dethecus Realpool Embuscade - Hinterhalt.

Eigntl hab ich meist spieler getroffen die nicht negativ aufgefallen sind, zwar auch net positiv, aber eingtl ist es ja positiv wen er nicht negativ auffällt ^^ xD .

Außgenommen der Server Garrosh, da hab ich immer das Gefühl alle von diesem Server sind bisschen Pflaume. Sie sind zwar meist Gut Equipt, der Schaden, die Heil und Tankleistung wen man das schon mit einbeziehen will auch Okay aber die Personen dahinter ist - so kommt es mir vor - sind immer langsamm und haben den Tunnelblick.

DDler laufen Vor, passen nicht auf adden, Tank pullen und pullen und pullen und laufen auser Healrange.

Schreiben tun die auch nie was, grad mal so ein huhu bekommen die raus.

gut da sind wir von Dethecus wohl auch nicht anders :-) .


Aber Dethecus Spieler unter uns sind bei mir in der Gruppe immer Nett...

Das liegt wohl daran das Dethecus einer der Ältesten und soweiso Besten Server ist, da habt Ihr euch Unterzureihen und den worten eurer Götter zu gehorchen.

Muhahaha

lg


----------



## Shinta (7. Mai 2010)

Ich find vorrangig Spieler von Destromath und Frostwolf als ... ich sag mal strörend. Begrüßung fehlanzeige, buffen? was ist das. Selbst auf lvl 20 müssen die die ganze Instanz pullen oder versuchen Gruppen wegzubomben und wenns nich klappt wird erstmal geflamed.


----------



## BalianTorres (7. Mai 2010)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ich würd nur gern wissen ob sich diese "flames" oder subjektiven meinungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese "Flames" und subjektiven Meinungen beziehen sich leider ausschließlich auf meine Kollegen von der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Allianz kann ich nicht beurteilen.........hab ich nix mit am Heft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (7. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf einem RP Server, bin es also gewohnt das die leute hallo und tschüß sagen. Auch ist es mir wichtig mit Leuten zusammen zu spielen, die ordentliche Namen haben. Und beides ist inzwischen einfach kaum noch vorhanden. Es ist für mich ein absolutes no-go mit Leuten zu spielen die sich Roxxor 11elf oder dergleichen nennen. Vor dem neuen SNG-Tool habe ich immer gedacht, das gäbe es garnicht. Inzwischen musste ich das leider revidieren. Ich war nun auch seit Wochen in keine random hero mehr. 
Auser einer vermeindlich schneller Gruppensuche (was für mich vorher nie ein problem war) ist das System imho eher schlecht. Es zwingt Spieler Innis zu besuchen die schlecht sind, statt dessen hätte ich mir gewünscht das die Instanzen verbessert würden.


----------



## Yakashi (7. Mai 2010)

Spiele auf dem Realmpool Raserei und Frenzy. Auf den Server Aman'Thul und ehrlich gesagt, die Leute aus Din Morogh oder Sen'Jin gehen garnicht. 
Kleine Kinder die denken seien der bringer, große Klappe etc. 
Das sind immer wieder Leute von dort die extrem auffallen. 
Der Rest ist super Nett ;D


----------



## Trig (7. Mai 2010)

Mordog22 schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl daran das Dethecus einer der Ältesten und soweiso Besten Server ist, da habt Ihr euch Unterzureihen und den worten eurer Götter zu gehorchen.


Das ist der Grund warum euch alle anderen so gern haben..... Du sagts das (vielleicht) als Scherz, es kommt aber so rüber als würden einige (viele/alle) von euch so denken.


----------



## Dropz (7. Mai 2010)

Volle PvP Server sind doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (7. Mai 2010)

Brillenputztuch schrieb:


> Absolut positiv sind mir die Realms Vek´lor und *Krag´jin* aufgefallen.
> 
> Absolut negative Erfahrungen (und das leider durchweg) habe ich mit dem Realms* Ulduar* und Malor gemacht. Hier werden echt alle Vorurteile über Klassen täglich bestätigt.



Taerar, mein Heimatserver, gehört auch zu dem selben Realmpool (Rache) und ich kann das bestätigen. Besonders, bei den beiden fett markierten.
Wenn ich einen Spieler von Ulduar, (sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ambossar, der abyssische Rat oder Mug'tol sehe, krieg ich schon Angst. Natürlich bräuchte ich mir meistens keine Sorgen machen, aber wenn, dann fallen Spieler von diesen Realms negativ auf. Grade der Rat.

Von Vek'lor und Krag'jin hab ich noch keine Asi-Spieler getroffen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich mache überwiegend positive Erfahrungen.
Spiele Horde - Tirion Realmool Rache

Meißt leute die ihre Chars spielen können und selbst mit niedrigerem Equip das machen was sie sollen.
Selten Chaoten oder gogogo geflame weils zu langsam geht.
Oft richtig witzige und gesprächige Runden. Gegrüßt wird eigentlich immer, ok, kann auch daran liegen das ich grundsäzlich grüße und der rest nur antwortet. XD
Klar gibts hier und da auch mal idioten, kann man aber keinem bestimmten Realm zuordnen. Hatte von allem schon was dabei aber meißt macht es sogar sowas wie spaß.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Yakashi schrieb:


> Spiele auf dem Realmpool Raserei und Frenzy. Auf den Server Aman'Thul und ehrlich gesagt, *die Leute aus Din Morogh* oder Sen'Jin gehen garnicht.
> Kleine Kinder die denken seien der bringer, große Klappe etc.
> Das sind immer wieder Leute von dort die extrem auffallen.
> Der Rest ist super Nett ;D



Also erstmal heißt mein Server Dun Morogh XD Aber mal davon abgesehen...

Schön mal eine Meinung über den Server zu hören. Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich manches Mal bei Leuten von meinem Server am liebsten den Kopf auf die Tischkante knallen lassen würde. Ansonsten kann ich relativ wenig über den Realmpool sagen, da ich so oft nicht Random gehe und mittlerweile gar nicht mehr auf die Server achte.

Schlimmer fand ich es allerdings, als ich noch auf Malorne war, also im Realmpool Schattenbrand... Hatte vielleicht immer nur Pech mit den Leuten von Ulduar oder der Nachtwache (obwohl das ja ein RP-Server ist...), aber da hatt ich meistens diese Kiddies, die rumgeflamet haben bis zum geht nicht mehr, wenn einer mal nicht minimum 5k DPS am Boss gemacht hat, und dabei selbst kaum über die 2k kam... Wobei jetzt nicht der DMG von denen ausschlaggebend war, sondern das Geflame und dieses absolute "Von-Sich-Überzeugt-Sein"... Aber auf Malorne selbst gab's auch mehr als genug Honks, bin froh, dass ich wieder zurück auf Dun Morogh gegangen bin, ein Jahr Malorne hat gelangt...


----------



## Mordog22 (7. Mai 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund warum euch alle anderen so gern haben..... Du sagts das (vielleicht) als Scherz, es kommt aber so rüber als würden einige (viele/alle) von euch so denken.



Da hast du bestimmt Recht. Die Einstellung vieler ist echt nicht schön, aber das ist nunmal so wen Spieler das Spiel nicht mehr Erleben können/wollen weill sie es schon zulange gespielt haben und nur noch auf Etwas hinarbeiten.

Anfangs wen der WoW Zauber noch da ist, man zwar gut spielt aber noch nicht alles Weiss ist alles viel spannender, doch wen der Zauber aus ist, ist das Spiel kein Spiel mehr sondern eine Mechanik und Mathematik, dan wird man so. 

Wen man einem Zauberer zu sieht ist es Aufreggend und Unglaublich, erklärt er den Trick ist es fad.

Ich selbst hab mich erst vor ein paar Tagen über mich selbst erschrocken als jemand im Handelchat gefragt hat ob ihn jemand Ragefire zieht, und mein erster Gedanke war " Scheiss Kiddys lasst doch die unnützen Kommentare bleiben, der Hanndelschannel ist eh schon so voll"

Und als ich Ihn dan sah und er "nur" lvl 14 gewesen ist dacht ich auch das mein Gedanke voreillig und wohl unangebracht war den der wollte net "Spammen" sonder wirklich gezogen werden.


Aber btT

Dethecus ist wohl mit den ganzen Mathemathikern nichts für andere die noch den Zauber haben und umgekehrt.


----------



## lilithb (7. Mai 2010)

das unsoziale verhalten wird anscheinend durch die 'anonymität' massiv gefördert.
was mich besonders auf die palme bringt sind aber die zunehmenden ninja-looter.
in 3/10 rund sind leute dabei die zb bei glyphenbüchern warten bis alle 'greed' gedrückt haben und diese dann needen.
und seit das 'need' auf die gefrorenen kugeln abgeschafft wurde wird nun einfach beim endboss auf die kugel und auf das lila teil gar nicht gewürfelt sondern gewartet, bis alle die grp verlassen haben. da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass blizzard tatsächlich (und zwar schnell!) was gegen ninjalooter unternimmt.
am besten einfach einen menupunkt bei rechtsklick auf das charsymbol hinzufügen: 'spieler/in melden'


----------



## Cazor (7. Mai 2010)

lilithb schrieb:


> ...............
> was mich besonders auf die palme bringt sind aber die zunehmenden ninja-looter.
> in 3/10 rund sind leute dabei die zb bei glyphenbüchern warten bis alle 'greed' gedrückt haben und diese dann needen.
> und seit das 'need' auf die gefrorenen kugeln abgeschafft wurde wird nun einfach beim endboss auf die kugel und auf das lila teil gar nicht gewürfelt sondern gewartet, bis alle die grp verlassen haben. da bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass blizzard tatsächlich (und zwar schnell!) was gegen ninjalooter unternimmt.
> am besten einfach einen menupunkt bei rechtsklick auf das charsymbol hinzufügen: 'spieler/in melden'







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB8iu8V99HY


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. Mai 2010)

Mordog22 schrieb:


> Da hast du bestimmt Recht. Die Einstellung vieler ist echt nicht schön, aber das ist nunmal so wen Spieler das Spiel nicht mehr Erleben können/wollen weill sie es schon zulange gespielt haben und nur noch auf Etwas hinarbeiten.
> 
> Anfangs wen der WoW Zauber noch da ist, man zwar gut spielt aber noch nicht alles Weiss ist alles viel spannender, doch wen der Zauber aus ist, ist das Spiel kein Spiel mehr sondern eine Mechanik und Mathematik, dan wird man so.
> 
> Wen man einem Zauberer zu sieht ist es Aufreggend und Unglaublich, erklärt er den Trick ist es fad.



Sehr schön, habe ich auch des öfteren schon angemerkt - reagiert nur nie jemand drauf, obwohl es genau den Kern des Problems trifft.


----------



## astrozombie (7. Mai 2010)

Ich komme von Norgannon/Hinterhalt auf Hordenseite und ich muss sagen das ich mit allen im Realmpool sehr zufrieden bin, sind immer alle sehr nett.
abgesehen von ein paar Totalausfällen von Dethecus, da isses Teilweise extrem was den Ton und die Art und Weise angeht.
Aber ich hab mir schon angewöhnt mir in Inis den Titel "die Geduldige" einzublenden XD


----------



## Cazor (8. Mai 2010)

Kyrha schrieb:


> .................11 x Dethecus




Da hab ich gestern was erlebt, meine Fresse. Ich erzähl mal:
-Neriat, Blut DK-
Angemeldet aus Spass, Random Invite kam nach 20min. HdB. Tank (Krieger) vom genannten Server. Er markiert nix, rennt mit der ersten Gruppe ohne groß Aggro aufzubauen zur nächsten und will dort tanken. Heiler tot. Sein Kommentar: *kleiner Tip von mir, hots und dots erst, wenn ich alle angetankt habe*. 
Aja, er hat ein eher unterm Durchschnitt anzusiedelndes Equip und musste gehottet werden, sonst wären wir jetzt alle tot.
Man hat ja so Mobs, bei denen man Fokusdamage macht, da diese unangenehmere Fähigkeiten haben. Nur unsrem Tank is das wurscht. Er tankt irgendeinen Mob und gut. Die andren beiden habe ich dank Cleave am Hals. Naja macht nix, trage Platte, habe schadensvermindernde Skills und eh fast soviel HP wie er. Im Raum nach dem zweiten Boss, bei den fearenden Typen die am Rand erst stehen, rennt er mal bis hinten durch und eh er alles gesammelt hat, ist er auch schon im Fear und der Heiler down. Mit zusammengebissenen Zähnen und 5 HP Restleben kloppen wir die Gruppe um.
Nächste Gruppe, ein Elitelementar, 5 kleine Nonelite und eine Elitepat, er tankt die Nonelite an..
Da der Schaden zu stimmen scheint, bügelt die Gruppe bei jedem Mob die Fehler das Tanks aus, ich habe mir die Aggro schon auf den Leib geschrieben, weil der Heiler mehrmals umgefallen ist. Ok, unser Krieger ist imba, er springt in der Manapause ohne Unterlass im Kreis. 
Dann kommts: der Raum mit den Schwertwirblern und zusätzlichen Patrouillen. Was macht der.. rennt zu der ersten Gruppe mit 2 Wirblern und addet die Pat auch noch dazu. Kein Fokusziel nix. Ein Wunder, dass wir überlebt haben. Danach ist der Raum zu einer entfernten Gruppe frei, da die Pat grad woanders ist. Er rennt mittendurch und greift an. Es kam wie es kommen musste, hinten addet jemand die Pat und eine zusätzliche Gruppe wird aufmerksam. Wir sterben. Der Tank schreibt: *Nooobfilter* (hat wohl grad ein neues Wort kennengelernt und kommt sich damit jetzt richtig endcontentmässig vor, auch wenn ers grad erst in Naxx bei den Blopps gehört haben mag)
*Das ist ein Noobfilter, wer hat denn geaddet?
Habt ihr keine Augen im Kopf?*
Während alle (ausser er) laufen, schreibt er noch mehrmals seinen *Noobfilter*. Wir kommen an und reggen. Der Heiler versucht zu rezzen. Die Pat läuft noch.. ich zieh schnell mein Tankequip an und skille um. Naja, beim Rezz geaddet, war klar, der Tank war mitten durch den Raum gelaufen, das konnte ja nur schief gehen.
*Noobfilter!* schreibt der Idiot während ich die Gruppe vom Heiler zaubere. 2 Schwertwirbler dabei.. ich setze Totenkopf und Kreuz. Einer fällt aber um nicht noch mehr zu adden, musste der Heiler nah bei mir stehen - und fällt um. Der einzige der Gruppe, der noch lebt, ein Schami, zieht sich zurück, ich kämpfe wie wild und hab einen fast noch, da fall ich um. Danach der Schami. Hätt er mal mit angefasst.
*Noobfilter!* 
Ich koche schon. Wir rennen rein, der Heiler rezzt und der Typ nimmt an. In dem Moment kommt die Pat. Er stirbt. Haha.. ich schreibe:* war das der Noobfilter?
*Komme an, der Schami lebt und rezzt, ich schreibe: *lasst uns schnell die Pat wegmachen, ich tanke*. Schami (Ele): *kein Bock dich zu heilen*. Das hat man nun von den Threads: welcher Tank frisst am meisten Schaden? Ich hab ein für HCs recht gutes Tankequip, sagte ich das schon? Na egal. Der braucht mich nicht heilen, das sind 2 (kein wirbler, nur so große Lahme) und von meinen Soloexpeditionen her weiß ich, das ich die notfalls auch allein down kriege. Grüße an Raegwynn. Wir machen zu 3. die 2 nieder und rezzen den Tank. Der nimmt nicht an. Uhr tickt. Er schreibt wieder was total blödes Beleidigendes. Ich daraufhin: *kickvote, ich tanke*. Im selben Moment lebt unser Tank, ahja. 
Viel gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen. Steinkolosse werden so getankt, dass sie ihre Kettenblitze in die Gruppe entladen können. Aggro ist was für Weicheier. 
Der Run war so schlecht, dass er schon wieder lustig war. Ehrlich. Als ich mich für die rnd hc angemeldet hatte, war mir das von vornherein klar und aus einem Anfall von Masochismus heraus, wollte ich es nur mal wieder miterleben.


Keine Ahnung, große Fresse bis zu Beleidigungen, lernresistent und Imbakiddiesprüche auf den Lippen, diese Kombination trifft man nicht alle Tage.
Dethecus, dank diesem Tank seid ihr in meiner Vorurteilsliste ein paar Plätze nach oben gerutscht. 


Ach und eines noch: alle, die ich von früher kenne oder von denen ich weiß, dass sie schon seit ca 06 oder länger spielen, würden das Wort "Noob" nichtmal mit der Zange anfassen. Damit beschimpfen sich nur Noobs untereinander.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (8. Mai 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Diese "Flames" und subjektiven Meinungen beziehen sich leider ausschließlich auf meine Kollegen von der Horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



allianz ist genauso..fast nur assis von aegwynn. ein freund von mir und ich haben beide unabhängig voneinander gelvlt und fast nur assis von da gehabt


----------



## Mindadar (8. Mai 2010)

Shinta schrieb:


> Ich find vorrangig Spieler von Destromath und Frostwolf als ... ich sag mal strörend. Begrüßung fehlanzeige, buffen? was ist das. Selbst auf lvl 20 müssen die die ganze Instanz pullen oder versuchen Gruppen wegzubomben und wenns nich klappt wird erstmal geflamed.


Sehe ich auch so, Frostwolf ist einer der Unfreundlichen Server in ganz wow.Gebufft wurd ich noch nie von denen, und pullen tun se wie die großen als heiler.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf einem RP Server, bin es also gewohnt das die leute hallo und tschüß sagen. Auch ist es mir wichtig mit Leuten zusammen zu spielen, die ordentliche Namen haben. Und beides ist inzwischen einfach kaum noch vorhanden. Es ist für mich ein absolutes no-go mit Leuten zu spielen die sich Roxxor 11elf oder dergleichen nennen. Vor dem neuen SNG-Tool habe ich immer gedacht, das gäbe es garnicht. Inzwischen musste ich das leider revidieren. Ich war nun auch seit Wochen in keine random hero mehr.
> Auser einer vermeindlich schneller Gruppensuche (was für mich vorher nie ein problem war) ist das System imho eher schlecht. Es zwingt Spieler Innis zu besuchen die schlecht sind, statt dessen hätte ich mir gewünscht das die Instanzen verbessert würden.


Wenn man probleme mit den namen der spieler auf anderen servern hat sollte man sich auf seinem heimatserver eine rnd grp suchen ^^



FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> allianz ist genauso..fast nur assis von aegwynn. ein freund von mir und ich haben beide unabhängig voneinander gelvlt und fast nur assis von da gehabt


mhm von aegwynn hab ich bis jetzt nix negatives gehört aber kann sicher noch kommen


----------



## Aggropip (8. Mai 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Taerar, mein Heimatserver, gehört auch zu dem selben Realmpool (Rache) und ich kann das bestätigen. Besonders, bei den beiden fett markierten.
> Wenn ich einen Spieler von Ulduar, (sorry
> 
> 
> ...






WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Also ich mache überwiegend positive Erfahrungen.
> Spiele Horde - Tirion Realmool Rache
> 
> Meißt leute die ihre Chars spielen können und selbst mit niedrigerem Equip das machen was sie sollen.
> ...



Stimmt die von Ulduar sind manchmal schon etwas ... naja ... ich sag mal.... eingebildet ... aber ansonsten 


90% aller rnd inis waren einfach nur ccol^^ bischen rum geblödelt .... auch mal übern nen wipe gelacht

nennt es blasphemisch aber ich sag das unser realm pool der geilste von allen ist.... liegt wahrscheinlich daran das es hauptsächlich kleinere server sind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw seit wann heißt er eig Rache?? war doch vorher Schattenbrand oder nicht?
und Esda   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du müsstest doch eig übehaupt keine probleme haben^^  du machst die heros im alleingang   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvas (8. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> allianz ist genauso..fast nur assis von aegwynn. ein freund von mir und ich haben beide unabhängig voneinander gelvlt und fast nur assis von da gehabt




Allianz und Horde nehmen sich scheinbar wirklich nicht viel auf Aegwynn. Spiele selber auf Seite der Allianz und finde den Umgang oft sehr unsozial. Es gibt allerdings auch wirklich nette Spieler auf Aegwynn. Mich z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verkneife mir meisst den DB und gehe lieber Gildenintern, denn in unserer Gilde sind wirklich durch die Bank weg alle sehr freundlich. Liegt mit unter bestimmt auch am Durchschnittsalter von knapp über 30


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Es gibt überigens einige große Gilden wie unsere die es ähnlich handhaben, das weiß ich aus gesprächen mit Stammgruppen etc. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eben die Leute welche keiner haben möchte und eben nicht in einer guten/netten Gilde sind auf den DB angewiesen sind.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Mai 2010)

moin^^ ich spiele beide fraktionen also sprich allianz und horde meiner meinugn nach gibt es egal auf welchem server idioten ich mein wenn alle gleich wären wäre es ziehmlich besch...... so sehe ich das abwechslugn muss halt sein allerdings so richtige assis die nur am rumflamen sind etc. gehen mir au auf den sack aber richtig aber auf dem server wo ich beheimatet bin^^ gehts noch selbst der realmpool iss ganz ok sicherlich gibt es ab und an immer leute die einfach nur stress wollen aber wofür gibts die igno liste xD 
Welcome to Ysera


----------



## tr1gardon (8. Mai 2010)

Bisher sind mir persönlich nicht viele negativ aufgefallen. Aber und da ich nicht auf die Server achte kann ich auch nicht sagen wo die paar negativbeispiele herkommen.
Aber bei einem hab ich ganz genau hingeschaut.

War mit meinem Krieger in HdZ4 (als Tank).
Dachte mir:" Ok geht ja relativ schnell"(btw. hab nix dagegen wenns mal nen bissle länger dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Grp bestand aus Mir, nem Healdruiden(von Frostwolf), Hunter, Dk und Mage.
Die ersten paar Trashgrp gingen noch ganz gut. Auch der erste Boss war kein Problem.
Aber nach dem Boss gings los. Ich pull die nächste Mobgruppe und tanke fröhlich vor mich hin. Nach der Gruppe hatte ich noch ca. 50% HP.
Hab mir gedacht:"Ok heiler vielleicht ein wenig abgelenkt oder so." Trank geschluckt und Bandage an und dann in die nächste Gruppe.
Bei der habe ich allerdings wieder keine Heilung bekommen und bin daraufhin gestorben (bei der vorigen Gruppe hatte ich schon Schildwall und Last Stance benutzt).
Ich wieder reingelaufen und mir nichts weiter gedacht. Bei der nächsten Gruppe das gleiche.
Bin normalerweise einer von der Stillen Sorte, hab mir dann aber gedacht frag mal was los ist und vom Heiler kam dann die Antwort: "Dich heile ich nicht"

Ich total perplex gefragt warum nicht. Die Antwort war, weil ich beim Boss ihm die kleinen Adds, die ja bekanntlich in HdZ4 rumlaufen, nicht abgenommen hatte. 
Bis dahin war meine Ignoreliste komplett leer. Doch der Typ hat es echt geschafft sich drauf zu manövrieren.


----------



## PewPewPew (10. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> allianz ist genauso..fast nur assis von aegwynn. ein freund von mir und ich haben beide unabhängig voneinander gelvlt und fast nur assis von da gehabt



naja, fast nur assis würd ich net sagen, da aegwynn doch ein recht voller server ist hast du nat. eine recht hohe chance bei einer rnd ini auf so einen spieler zu treffen, aber den ganzen server nur auf grund dieser leute gleich zu vermiesen find ich doch a bissl unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube, dass es auf jeden server sehr viele spieler gibt die sich nicht richtig verhalten (und ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das jeder von uns sich schon mal falsch, bzw. um es genauer zu sagen sich richtig assozial verhalten hat)

aber das ist bei so einem großen spiel wie WoW einfach normal, weil jeder machen kann was er will und durch diese "freiheit" wird sich meiner meinung nach der drang sich falsch zu verhalten/spielen verstärkt.

also ich für meinen teil spiele auf aegwynn und bin mit dem server doch recht glücklich, auch wenn es oft drunter und drüber geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Wieso ist hier eig aus einem Vorurteile Thread ein Realm-Diskussions Thread geworden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Auf Vengeance sind so viele Gimpserver da ists schon nicht mehr lustig : /


----------



## c0bRa (10. Mai 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Spieler von Ulduar, (sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na danke auch... *geht heulen*

Meinst das nun vom Equipp? Ja, wir sind ein kleiner "Fuch-zu-Hase-Gute-Nacht"-Server, der eben noch nicht ICC25 Random Hero clear hat... Aber von dem Community ist die Hordeseite eigentlich echt klein aber fein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich als Ratler finde, dass Mug'thol sagen wirs mal so: sehr kiddiebelastet ist... 
Taerar ist ok, Ulduar nuja... 



Dropz schrieb:


> Wieso ist hier eig aus einem Vorurteile Thread ein Realm-Diskussions Thread geworden ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Les mal den Untertitel des Threads...
*Der Thread der Vorurteile - Erfahrungen mit Mitspielern anderer Realms*


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Oh das hab ich übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (10. Mai 2010)

Was ich bis jetzt eindeutig feststellen konnte ist, dass z.B. Spieler vom Realm Azshara vemehrt unreif sind, teilweise ein Gemache und ein Getue an den Tag legen das anscheinend auf deren Realm normal ist.

Wiederum habe ich extrem gute Erfahrungen mit Spielern von den Realms Blackrock und Aegwynn gemacht. Da herrscht anscheinend eine sehr gute Mannier!

Meine Erfahrungen zu den drei Realms beruhen nicht auf 10 Heroics/BG's oder so, sondern auf wirklich sehr viele Heroics/BG's!


----------



## Schlamm (10. Mai 2010)

Meine Erfahrungen sind prinzipiell sehr gut^^Klar, der ein oder andere Leaver oder so, aber alles in allem top


----------



## Deeplook (10. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich spiele auf area52 und habe mittlerweile auch 7 chars auf 80. 
ich kann mich da nur anschließen: auf jedem realm gibt es solche und solche spieler, von freundlich und nett bis unhöflich und unverschämt ist mir sowohl auf dem eigenen server als auch bei spielern anderer server alles untergekommen. auch leute, die gar nix schreiben, wobei mir die manchmal lieber sind. 
mit den kleinen chars hat man oft lange wartezeiten, die tanks benehmen sich manchmal, als wären sie schon 80 und full equipped, so pullen sie die gruppen zusammen. rumgeflame, gegenseitiges wegwürfeln - ich seh da einfach drüber weg und sag nur was, wenn es dann doch zu arg wird. abhauen der anderen spieler, wenn mal gestorben wird, ist schon fast an der tagesordnung. 

daß es da sowohl leute gibt, die auch ihren kleinen char schon gut spielen können und andere, die das nicht können, ist ganz normal. es gibt leute, die wissen, wo man sich kundig macht, haben vielleicht auch jemanden, den sie fragen können, und andere, die das nicht tun, weil sie es vielelicht auch nicht besser wissen. man darf nicht vergessen, daß da auch leute spielen, die wow zum ersten mal spielen und bei denen das kein twink ist. ich gebe zwar keine ratschläge, antworte aber durchaus, wenn ich gefragt werde. einige sind um solche antworten dankbar und das macht dann spaß zu sehen.

auch als frisch-80er hat man es nicht leicht. die flamerei geht weiter, nette bemerkungen. daß wir alle mal klein angefangen haben, ist vergessen. da wird sich teilweise benommen, als wären die chars alle mit 80 und 264er equip entstanden und die spieler hätten ihren char schon immer aus dem ff beherrscht. ich bin froh, daß es auch andere spieler gibt. 

ist nicht immer einfach, egal auf welchem realm man nun ist. entweder, man beißt sich durch, holt sich verstärkung von der gilde oder geht ganz gildenintern. als ich angefangen habe mit spielen, gab es den dungeonfinder noch nicht und ich hab mich durchgequestet. das mach ich mit meinen twinks auch, wenn ich mehrfach in ne "doofe" gruppe gerate. und nach ein paar leveln versuch ich es einfach nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

ganz liebe grüße an all die spieler, die verständnis haben und ihre mitspieler entsprechend freundlich behandeln. bitte weiter so


----------



## Bighorn (10. Mai 2010)

Mich wundert immer wieder das es die Spieler von PvP-Server sind die durch unfreundlichkeit oder agresivität gegen Mitspieler auffallen. 

Hatte mit einem Twinkvor 4 Tage im Kloster so einen Fall. 

Der erste Tank hat sich verdrückt nachdem er einmal gestorben ist, ein typischer ALT+F4 disco.
Der Druide hat dann in Bär weiter getankt bis Ersatz kam. Dieser kam dann in Form eines Kriegers als wir uns mit Trash rum schlugen. 
Ohne durch ein Hallo auf sich aufmerksam zu machen gleich in eine weitere Gruppe gesprungen - tot.
Dann gings los, übelstes geschimpfe gefolgt von Beleidigung und einem Versuch den Druiden zu kicken. 
Der Druide ganz sachlich, was er denn ohne Schild tanken möchte, er soll sein Schild raus kramen oder versuchen Schaden zu machen ... weitere Beleidigungen und übelste Beschimpfungen vom Krieger - weg war er.
Nach 5 Minuten verkündet der Hexer eine frohe Botschaft vom GM. 4Tage Bann für den Krieger wegen Beleidigung.


Dieses Erlebnis war mit Abstand das übelste was ich so erlebt habe. Dachte echt ich bin im falschen Film.



Gestern dann mit dem selben Twink in der Managruft so ein Krieger Tanktalent gehabt (Arygos).
War schon spät, über eine halbe Stunde gewartet. Dann endlich wars soweit "hoffentlich gehts schnell". Super ein Tank der sich mit lvl 71 scheinbar verlaufen hat.
Der gute pullt die ersten Gruppen Donnerknall, Schockwelle 6 Mobs an der Backe, die ersten Manageister spawnen wo bleibt ein Ziel mit Rüsi zerreißen - nichts. Ok nimmst das mit Gift vom Schurke - Dots drauf cast hinterher - critt - aggro - verblassen. 
Also gut anderes Ziel, Dots, Cast und wieder aggro.
Das hab ich mir dann bei Gruppe zwei und drei noch mal angeschaut. Dann hab ich ihn mal angeflüstert ob er denn Verwüsten nicht mal benuten möchte anstatt nur die cd's von Donnerknall und Schockwelle. Verwüsten macht mehr Aggro als Autohit.
"Nöö", meint er "nutzt er nur bei Bosse weil's nur auf ein Ziel geht". "TAB und eine Glyphe ist deine Lösung" und siehe da, es ging plötzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab ich noch einen:
DK-Tank (Area-52) erster Boss in der Managruft, der Leerwandler. 
Der DK hat seinen Job bis dahin eigentlich ganz gut gemacht. Keiner hatte irgendwelche Klagen, davon abgesehen das ihm das Mana des Heilers egal war. Meint er plötzlich nach dem Boss: "Ich treff nichts" und geht.
War mitten im Satz um ihm zu erklären das es eine Fähigkeit von dem Burschen sei, ebenso das er Zauber reflektiert.


----------



## Gaueko (10. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, Frostwolf ist einer der Unfreundlichen Server in ganz wow.Gebufft wurd ich noch nie von denen, und pullen tun se wie die großen als heiler.



Ich würde sogar sagen DER unfreundlichste Server :-o
Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon sagte - 75% Assoziale, aber man findet immer ne Gruppe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldus (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin vom Konsortium ( Sturmangriff) zu meinem Realmpool gehören Festung der Stürme, Die Aldor,Blutkessel, Shattrath.
Mir persönlich ist an anderen Servern aufgefallen, dass die Von der Festung und von Shattrath die sind, die am meisten RP begeistert sind. Vom Blutkessel kommen eher die PvP-Freaks, die oberequipten Farmer und die, die jeden flamen der unter 3,5k dps fährt.
Aldor sind irgendwie alles gemischt.
Vom Konsortium her muss ich einem Vorposter recht geben; wir sind eher die Schweigsamen. Aber das ist manchmal auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seskias13 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auf Ambossar Zuhause, und ein Stück weit auch auf Rajaxx kenne also beide Realms sehr gut. In Random Inis muss ich gestehen das mir immer wieder Spieler von Taerar negativ auffallen. Zb. Bin ich mit meinem Twink-Bärchen oft so unterwegs udn es kommt immer wieder vor das mir das Healbäumchen mein Tankequip wegwürfelt. Auch wenn ich mit meinen Mains unterwegs bin, die Spieler die sich am auffälligsten und unhöflichsten benehmen immer wieder von Taerar stammen. Meine Freundin hatt länger dort gespielt und meinte letztens als ich mich mal wieder über die Spieler beschwerte, das sei mit ein Grund gewesen warum sie auf dem Server nicht mehr spiele... 

Es mag ein Vorurteil sein, aber mir fällt es nur auf!

Ja ich weiss das auch Ambossar nicht den "besten" Namen hatt, ist hallt ein PVE-Server (und viele von PVP-Severn sind der Meinung die können ja eh nix die PVEler... Aber wie gesagt bin auf PVE und PVP Servern unterwegs, der unterschied innerhalb von Raids und Heros minimal...


----------



## obi-wan (10. Mai 2010)

Hi all,

also ich finde es gibt auf jedem Server dieselbe Anzahl an Chaoten, neuen Spielern, klasse Typen und "nicht so netten" Zeitgenossen.


Eines ist jedoch allen gemeinsam .... die Tatsache "den Tank mehr als 0.5 mal" auf den Mob schlagen zu lassen scheint sich aus dem Spielgehabe der DD's verabschiedet zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kurioseste in Kürze:

- vor einigen Tagen in einer Ini ... Frage vom Jäger: "Ist das hier nun ein Dungeon? " ==> Gelächter im Chat 

- vor 2 Tagen Burg Utgarde Hero mit meinem Schami Healtwink: 
ein sehr gut ausgestatteter DK Tank (48K Leben), ok ... einfacher Healjob dachte ich. 
Weit gefehlt ... ich musste von Ele auf Heal umspeccen ==> kein Mana. 
Ich schreib in den /p Channel: mom Mana pls ... 

Da sehe ich den DK schon ausser Range mit halbem Leben. Ok ... hinterher ... Manaflut gestellt ... der rennt, Mobs tankend, immer weiter am ersten Boss vorbei, kann nicht mehr alle spotten ==> Wipe.
O-Ton des DK's: was ist denn das für ein *%&%$ Healer ... und leavt die Gruppe.

Fae


----------



## VHRobi (10. Mai 2010)

was ist mit Nethersturm, sagt mal was dazu^^

Leute von Aldor hab ich am liebsten in Random Gruppen.
Flamen am wenigsten.
Ist eine freundliche und gemütliche Runde wichtiger, als solche wie von den PvP Server "gogo" "pull" "need epix 11elf, deine mudda, mach ma".
Equip ist öfters schlechter als die von den PvP Server, aber dafür geht man ja auch in Inis., was viele nichtmehr verstehen.
"lol was willst du mit 3k dps in einer heroini? du hast ja noch 2grüne items an.. ololol rofl noob"


----------



## Paladara (10. Mai 2010)

Oha,

was hier so auf den Servern los ist.

Ich erlebe meistens nur freundliche Spieler. Unfreundlichkeiten gibts da selten meisten fallen die Spiler durch Ihre Fähigkeiten unangenehm auf.

AM sclimmsten ist es wenn man Tanks von Area 52 oder Arygos erwischt. Die haben es nicht so mit aggro halten. Egal ob ich als DD oder Heiler unterwegs bin. Am schlimmsten ist es wenn ich mit Hexe unterwegs bin da darf ich Seele brechen auf CD halten.
Letztens wollte ein Tank mit 29,5k life Grube hero tanken. Man hab ich gelacht. Wenn ich mit heierl drin gewesen wäre würde ich sage. ok, endlich mal ne herausforderung.aber nein war mit DD unterwegs der arme Palaheiler mit 6,1k GS hats nicht geschissen bekommen...;-)


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Mai 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Malygos scheint es das genaue Gegenteil zu sein. Man sieht zumeist sehr gut ausgestattete Spieler, die ihren Job beherrschen. Allerdings herrscht dort auch ein harter Ton. Ein Fehler der Mitspieler wird nicht toleriert und wird sofort mit einem meist nicht besonders netten Kommentar abgestraft.
> Und gestern ist mir im Zusammenhang mit diesem Server noch aufgefallen, dass diese Spieler sich offenbar nur in Begleitung von 80er Gildenkumpels in die kleinen Nordendinstanzen (non-hero) trauen. Zwei kleine Todesritter, jeweils in Begleitung von 2 oder 3 80ern. Das ist insofern für die anderen Spieler nicht hilfreich, da sie zumeist zum nichtstun verdammt werden, und auch weniger Erfahrungspunkte einheimsen können.
> 
> Ich hoffe auf ein paar Erfahrungsberichte, und vielleicht auch auf Meldungen von den "anderen" Servern. Vielleicht kommt man hier ins Gespräch und versteht, warum die anderen so oder so sind.
> ...



Hallo MayoAmok,

ich spiele auf Hordenseite auf dem Server Malygos. Das von dir beschriebene typische "malygos'sche" Verhalten ( geniale Wortneuschöpfung) ist mir bei uns noch nicht aufgefallen, jedoch können das Leute von anderen Servern vielleicht besser beurteilen. 
Oder spielst du auf Allianzseite?

Das Härteste was mir in diesem Zusammenhang passiert ist, geschah in den Hallen der Blitze. Unsere Gruppe bestand aus einem, recht unerfahrenen, stillen, aber ordentlichen Dk-Tank(Server:Lothar?), einem auch recht ruhigen Heil-Druiden(Ysera), einem Krieger(ebenfalls Ysera), einem Schattenpriester(Malygos) und mir=Hexenmeister (ebenfalls Malygos).

_Nach einer typischen Begrüßung (jeder schreibt kurz "hi" in den chat) gings auch schon los. Als aber ein paar Mob-Gruppen bezwungen waren schrieb der Krieger plötzlich im Chat: _

Krieger: "hey der hexer und der shadow sin ja von maly"

Ich: " hmm"

Krieger: "kicken wir die beiden deppen lieber schnell"

Ich: "bitte, was ?!"

Schattenpr.: "wieso?"

Krieger: "weiß doch jeder, dass auf maly nur noobs sin die nix können"
_
Ein Fenster zur Ausschlusswahl des Schattenpriesters ploppt vor mir auf. Ich drücke auf Nein._
_Der Schattenpriester wird nicht gekickt, daraus folgere ich, dass Tank und/oder Heiler auf Nein geklickt haben._
_Es folgt ca. eine Minute Stille._
_Mittlerweile chatte ich mit dem Schattenpriester und erfahre, dass auch eine Ausschlusswahl gegen mich gestartet wurde._ _Ebenfalls abgelehnt._

Krieger: "warum sin die noch in der grp? wir wollten sie doch kicken?"

Ich: " der einzige der uns kicken will, und dass auch noch ohne grund bist du! lass uns die ini ruhig zu ende spielen dann können wir vl deine vorurteile widerlegen"

Krieger: "ich hab schon genug beschissene erfahrungen mit denen von maly gemacht"

Schattenpriester(flüstert): "ich mach ne ausschlusswahl"
_
Fenster zur Ausschlusswahl gegen den Krieger ploppt auf. Ich drücke nach kurzem/sehr kurzem (^^) Überlegen auf Ja._
_Der Krieger bleibt in der Gruppe._ _Anscheinend haben Tank und Heiler nicht zugestimmt._

Ich flüstere Schattenpr.: "naja man kann nich alles haben"

_Weiter geht die Reise durch die Hallen der Blitze. Tank und Heiler haben bis jetzt außer dem "hi" am Anfang noch nichts gesagt, und werden dies auch im weiteren Verlauf der Instanz nicht tun._
_Der Tank pullt den ersten Boss, jedoch kommt auch eine Gruppe Mobs mit ihm. Der Heiler bekommt etwas mehr zu tun, aber wir schaffen den Boss+Mobs ohne größere Verluste (leider denn der Krieger wäre fast umgekippt, ich verfluche dich Heiler _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_ )._

Krieger: "hey tank. noch mehr hättest nicht pullen können oder? typisch dk"
_
Keiner geht darauf ein und wir betreten den Raum mit Eisenschlacke(?). Vermute jeder kennt die Stelle._
_Der Tank rennt durch und zieht alle zusammen auf die Treppe. Leider beginnt der Schattenpriester schnell mit dem AoE, sodass die Explosion der Eisenschlacke unsere Gruppe tötet._ 
_Der Schattenpriester entschuldigt sich schnell, doch zu spät. Unser liebstes Gruppenmitglied beginnt sofort zu flamen. Doch Überraschung! Im Großteil seiner flammenden Ansprache flamed er nicht den Priester, sondern unseren Druiden-Heiler mit den Worten:_

Krieger: "jeder anständige heiler den ich kenne kann das locker wegheilen"

_Nach dem wir, natürlich ohne Erfolg mit dem Krieger debattiert haben (nur ich und der Priester natürlich, die andern beiden sind ja still), lassen wir es bleiben und überlassen es dem Krieger den Chat mit haptsächlich sinnlosen Anweisungen zu überfluten.
Im zweiten Versuch explodieren wieder viele gleichzeitig (vielleicht wegen dem Wirbelwind vom Krieger ? kA), auf jeden Fall kippt der Krieger um. Bei der Aussicht auf einen weiteren Flame beschließe ich in den folgenden Minuten stur nicht mehr auf den Chat zu achten._
_Kurz vor dem zweiten Boss will der Krieger allerdings noch etwas loswerden._

Krieger: "loool, hey hexer deine schuhe ham ja noch item lvl200. bist du sicher dass das n epic sein soll? und die skillung vom schattenpriester is ja auch mal zum totlachen"
_
Keiner schreibt etwas in den Chat, der Krieger würde ja eh nicht drauf hören._ _Dass er nur die Nummer 3 unter den DDs im Recount belegt übersieht er vornehm._
_Ich schaue mir die Skillung vom Schattenpriester an, kann jedoch nichts ungewöhnliches daran entdecken. Schmunzelnd sehe ich, dass der Schattenpriester mich gerade betrachtet und mir kurz darauf zuflüstert, dass meine Schuhe zwar nicht erste Sahne sind, für heroische Instanzen aber mehr als ausreichend sind (die vom Wyrmruhpakt-Ehrfürchtig)._

Es lief noch eine Zeit so weiter, der Krieger wurde zunehmend ungeduldiger in dem ca. 25 Minuten dauerndem Run, flamte hier und da und verabschiedete sich schließlich mit den Worten "ihr seid beide auf igno, zum glück bin ich dann nie wieder zusammen mit euch in einer grp".
Tank und Heiler verlassen wortlos und ohen Verabschiedung die Gruppe, und der Schattenpriester und ich machen das Gleiche.

Einen Nutzen hatte das Ganze doch, denn der Priester ist seitdem auf meiner FL und wir machen öfters zusammen Heros und ab und zu Raids.


Ich hoffe dass so etwas euch nicht geschieht, wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Spielen und gutes Droppglück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Wattie (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich Area-52 lese kriege ich immer Schweißperlen, ich twinke grad und auf meiner Igno sind ausnahmslos Leute von da...


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

ich spiele auf ysera horde und alli seite aber solch eoin assi krieger ist mir zum glück noch net begegnet wobei es auf ysera schon den ein oder anderen idioten gibt ich nenne hier keine namen und keine fraktion^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich finde das es auf alli seite ruiger ist was geflame angeht als auf der hordenseite und wobei ca. 3000 allis auf 1000 hordis kommen

und nebenbei noch erwähnt hatte ich noch nie probleme mit spielern von Malygos


----------



## Obsurd (10. Mai 2010)

Spiele im Realmpool Blutdurst, dort fällt mir einfach auf das Leute nur so schnell wie möglich die ini durchhaben wollen, und so viel sie können pullen wollen.

Und wenn man sie drauf anspricht mal bischen langsamer zu machen, erntet man einfach keine Antwort NICHTS, sind meisten halt leute über 5k gs


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> ich spiele auf ysera horde und alli seite aber solch eoin assi krieger ist mir zum glück noch net begegnet wobei es auf ysera schon den ein oder anderen idioten gibt ich nenne hier keine namen und keine fraktion^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke, danke für diesen letzten satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich dachte schon jeder hat was gegen malygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

also ich hab nix dagegen wenns mal schnell durch ne ini geht allerdings isses mir au lieber wenn man die ini auch mal gechillt durchgeht und net glei nach dem buffen erstmal schön 3-4 gruppen pullt^^ was ich schon alles erlebt hab^^ 
aber die ,eisten wollen denke ich nur fix durch um marken zu farmen ka mir isses wurst ich chill halt au ma gern in inzen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> danke, danke für diesen letzten satz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich kenn ein paar leute von malygos wo es echt ne menge spass mitmacht ob alli oder horde seite spielt dabei keine rolle hab auf bedien seiten positive erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Kuman (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich persönlich spiele Horde auf Kil'Jaeden - Blutdurst und muss sagen in dem Realmpool ist mir kein Server bisher besonders negativ oder "assozial" aufgefallen. Ich achte aber auch nicht besonders darauf, woher die Leute kommen. Nur eines wundert mich. Ich war in den vielen Heros in denen ich bisher war noch nie wissentlich mit einem von meinem Server gewesen, wenn ich mich nicht mit dem angemeldet habe. Auch in Sachen Bgs scheinen Kil'jaedler wohl nicht die aktivsten zu sein.


----------



## Chiary (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf Kil'Jaeden ( PvP Server ) - Realmpool Blutdurst.
Meine Nachbarserver sind: zahlreich ^^

Zuerst möchte ich sagen, ich bin erstaunt das bisher noch nichts ( weder positiv noch negativ ) über meinen Server zu lesen war.
Dann kann ich nur sagen, ich nutze den Dungeonfinder sehr häufig ( gestern mal eben abends 82 Marken gefarmt ) und mir fallen auch immer wieder Spieler auf wo ich mir denken "Och nöööö, muss das sein?".
Aber das ist echt sowas von serverübergreifend und es kommt auch vor das ich das bei einem Spieler meines eigenen Servers denke.

Besonders angenehm empfinde ich jedoch immer wieder das Spiel mit Leuten vom Zirkel ( des Cenarius ) und Madmortem.
Keine Ahnung wieso, irgendwie beschränkt sich die Kommunikation bei Gruppenmitgliedern dieser Server nicht nur auf "hi" und "thx BB" und sowas weiss ich zu schätzen.

Übrigens kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nicht anschliessen, ich hab sogar sehr häufig Spieler meines eigenen Servers in der Gruppe.
Vorgestern war es sogar so das wir eine komplette 5er Grp waren, alle von Kil'Jaede, wir kannten uns untereinander nicht, hatten bisher noch nie miteinander zu tun und hatten uns alle per DF für eine Zufallsini angemeldet ( und haben danach als Grp noch 4 weitere Inis gemacht ^^ ).
Allerdings spiele ich Allianz.


----------



## Jalandir (11. Mai 2010)

So dann meld ich mal von Khaz'goroth (Allianz). Nach meinen doch 258 zufälligen heroischen Instanzen, twinken rechne ich mal nicht mit, hab ich denk ich nen Überblick und mir ist bisher kein Einzelspieler als extrem negativ aufgefallen.
Ich stell aber auch nicht zuviele Anforderungen an ne Random Gruppe. Eine begrüssung und Verabschiedung wären nicht schlecht, weil da hat man noch wirklich Zeit zu tippen. Auch wenn ich Gruppe für Gruppe pulle und somit 15 Minuten Instanzzeit normal sind kann ich entweder tippen oder tanken und entscheide mich im Zweifelsfall fürs letztere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also grosses Plus an unseren Realmpool. Während dieser Instanzen hätte ich mich im nachhinein 2 mal selbst in die Ignore Liste verfrachtet ich hoffe die Betroffenen verzeihen mir das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RL Probleme mit ins Spiel nehmen und natürlich in umgekehrter Richtung ist nicht wirklich anzuraten.

Gruss an alle Realmpoolkollegen und ne Warnung:
Mein Kriegertank ist jetzt 70 und wird euch bald in den Heros zur Verzweiflung bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (11. Mai 2010)

ohh nein wir werden alle sterben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo miteinnder,
Ich spiele auf der Ewigen Wacht im Realmpool Glutsturm/Emberstorm. Welche Nachbarserver alles zu diesem Realmpool gehören weiß ich gar nicht. Muss allerdings sgen das ich nie wirklich auf die Server meiner Mitspieler achte und es auch sehr grenzwertig finde Spieler eines Realms augrund Negativerlebnise zu pauschalisieren.
Klr ärgert man sich wenn irgendein .... meint man könne einfach alle Items die der Endboss droppt needn, weil man selbst zu faul ist einzwei Dailies zu machen um Gold zu bekommen.
Ein Erlebnis was mir aus den letzten Tagen allerdings noch in Erinnerung geblieben ist: ein Paladin Tank vom Server Black(moore/rock? weiß es nicht mehr genau) in halber 213er Gladitorenkluft, whiserte den Todesritter in unserer Gruppe an das er doch bitte Eisige Pfade annmachen solle wenn wir as Loch runterspringen (Azjol nerub hc), als deser dann im Gruppenchat fragte warum er das denn mchen soll, wure im nur ein "Ist doch witzig xD" entgegnet, bei solchen Leuten krieg ich echt zu viel ... den will man wirklich gern mal im echten leben über den Weg laufen.


----------



## GeeMoney (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, also ich spiele auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst und muss sagen das es sehr ausgeglichen ist......von mega Freundlich bis hin zu boah wenn ich den trefffe und im Auto sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Habe nen palatank frisch auf 80 und das wegwürfeln von tank eq zb. raufangsklaue ist schon volkssport geworden. Zudem schalte ich ja generell auf Stur wenn ich mit meinem mini manaTankpool am buffen bin und schon die ersten schreiben oder auch schreien GOGO!!!! Es gibt aber auch echt nette Leute die auch ein auge dafür haben einem kleinem Pala zu helfen....zb Caster ranziehen etc.......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke an die leute und viel spass euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Tylerx (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel im Moment auf Ulduar(im Pool Schattenbrand) & Tichondrius(Glutsturm). Ueber letzteren kann ich leider noch nicht wirklich viel sagen,ausser das die meisten Spieler doch sehr schweigsam sind...Begruessung gab es selten,Verabschiedung noch seltener.

In meinem Realmpool hab ich durchweg gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Realm Lordaeron gemacht.Selten schlecht aufgefallen sind mir auch die Nachtwache,Rajaxx & der abyssische Rat. Oefters negativ auffallen tut dagegen mein eigener Server(gerade im 80er Bereich) ebenso wie Malorne. Aber generell muss kann ich sagen,das ich mich auf Schattenbrand doch n wenig wohler fuehle als im Glutsturm. Die Leute sind ein wenig kommuikationsfreudiger & es wird weniger gerusht,zumindest im niedrigereren Levelbereich.


In diesem Sinne..viele Gruesse an die stets super netten Hordenspieler von Lordaeron. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf Malygos, und immer wenn ich Random Inis mache und irgendjemand leavt, heult oder sonst irgendwie Mist baut ist er von Server Gilneas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau das Gegenteil zu Lothar. Mit spieler vom Server Lothar hab ich bis jetz durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht. (;


----------



## pingu77 (11. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> gern geschehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Malygos. <33 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (20. Mai 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auf dem Realmpool Hinterhalt unterwegs. In diesem Pool ist Dethecus (schreibt man glaub ich so). Bei diesen Damen und Herren handelt es sich mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um Personen mit denen ich abends kein Bierchen trinken würde.
> *political correctness aktive*
> ...



100% zustimmung, ich würde auch kein bier mit Dethecus trinken gehen abends, was da rumrennt ist echt nichtmehr normal !

Aber was das stellen von tischen angeht, ich stelle mit meinem magier oft in randominis auch keine, einfach weil keiner danach frägt. Das hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit "unhöfflichkeit" zutun


----------



## Lyndy (20. Mai 2010)

So hier meldet sich mal eine vom Server Malygos und ich bin nett, immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Erfahrung ist, das es im prinzip vollkommen egal ist von welchem Server ein Idiot kommt^^ Leider gottes gibt es mittlerweile so viele davon...in letzter Zeit fällt mir nur z.b. verstärkt auf, das manche leute die man über den Dungeonfinder findet nicht mal hallo sagen können, geschweige denn sich anständig nach dem letzten Boss verabschieden können. Ein einfaches "Danke und bb" würde da ja schon reichen, aber nein...zack bumm einfach weg. 
Und diese vermaledeite durch hetzerei durch die Inis geht mir auch auf den Senkel. Das nur mal so nebenbei...

Momentan muss ich sagen, hab ich ziemliche Probleme mit den Tanks und  zwar von allen servern, sei es Maly, Rexxar, Gilneas oder wer sonst noch so in unserem Pool rumschwimmt. Kaum wiped man einmal, schwupp ist der Tank verschwunden. Neulich haben ein Gildenkollege und ich vor dem raid nur "kurz" noch eine Ini machen wollen...tja was soll ich sagen. Gruppe gewiped, Tank weg, 9 Minuten in der Ini auf einen neuen Tank gewartet. Der Tank der dann gekommen ist, hat aber definitiv sein Handwerk verstanden und uns sauber durch die Ini gebracht. 
Es gibt einfach solche und solche. Hatte auch schon Gruppen wo eine einfach hero ini super viel spass gemacht hat, weil einfach alle locker drauf waren und nicht so stoffelig oder nur schnell durch wollten.

Ein bisschen mehr netteres zusammenspielen würde auch so manche langweilige Ini besser werden lassen =)


----------



## JTR (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele auf forscherliga realmpool "hinterhalt" bin ally und wenn man dann leute von area 52 bei sich hat geben die meisten schon auf weil die echt schlimm sind^^


----------



## Izara (20. Mai 2010)

Eboron schrieb:


> Spiele auf Anub'Arak im Realmpool Raserei/Frenzy und muss sagen, die meisten Leute von den anderen Servern sind anständig, hatte schon manche Gruppen, mit denen es wirklich lustig war. Negativ aufgefallen sind mir bisher noch nicht wirklich welche.
> Da ich nicht auf die Server achte habe ich keine Ahnung wer wie spielt und von wo er kommt^^



hallo erstmal ^^


Ich spiel auch auf Anub'arak, achte allerdings auch auf die Server, von denen die Randoms in Inis kommen, wenn ich jemand komisch, blöd oder asozial finde. 

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie alle Server heißen, die mit uns in einem Realmpool sind, aber in Erinnerung bleiben  mir immer wieder: Onyxia, Kult der Verdammten und last but not least Anub'arak   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sag nicht, dass alle Spieler von diesen Servern so sind, wie ich sie beschreibe, aber es macht den Eindruck, als wäre der Großteil so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am dämlichsten - ja das mein ich ernst - benehmen sich von diesen Leuten immernoch die von meinem eigenen Server. Vor einem halben Jahr ca sah das noch ganz anders aus. Damals gabs auch noch nicht kindisches und dummes Rumgespamme im Handelschannel. Irgendwie scheinen sich seit damals immer mehr Kinder/unreife Vollidioten auf unserem Server zu tummeln (zumindest kommts mir so vor). Immer mehr Leute, die mit ihren Pets in Inis wahllos Mobs pullen, bevor der Tank/Heiler auch nur in Reichweite sind, Items needen, die sie nicht brauchen (kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er mit nem GS von 6k nen blauen Ring braucht -.- das is dasselbe wie ninjan), "gogo" fast schon brüllen, in Inis blöd in der Voidzone stehen bleiben etc etc. 

Dasselbe trifft irgendwie auf die Leute von Kult der Verdammten zu. Wobei die dann auch noch auf die Emotour rumnölen, wie gemein man ja is und das man das letzte Drecksarschloch ist, sobald man ihnen auch nur versucht, einen Tipp zu geben, was sie besser machen könnten. 

Und natürlich Onyxia xD hach, dieser Server ist einfach herrlich ^^ steht Anub'arak fast in nichts nach, was negative Beispiele angeht. 

Aber naja, wer weiß, warum sich die Spieler dieser Server und auch meinem so verhalten, wie sie es tun. Vielleicht herrscht in den Gilden oder in den Raids so ein harscher Ton, dass die sich gegen alles und jeden, der zu nett wirkt, zur Wehr setzen müssen, nur um nicht auf ihn "reinzufallen". Keine Ahnung. Lustig ists trotzdem immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CWReaper (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich spiele auf Ulduar und muss sagen das mir im Dungeonfinder sehr wenige Spieler des Raidpools unangenehm auffallen im Bezug aufs Ninjan
lediglich das flamen und die Ungeduld mancher spieler nervt,

Kommen wir zum funny part:

Ich (Hexer) Twink Ulduar
Bärchen (Tank) Malorne
Shamie (Heal) Ulduar?
Mage (dd) und Warri in BRD lordaeron
Erste Gruppe, Bärchen pullt soweit alles klar Mage und ich AoE Schaden beide instant aggro, ok kein Problem Gruppe knapp gekillt mage gerezzt Bärchen pfeifft mage und mich an wir sollen keinen AoE Schaden mehr machen und alle sein Target focussen. Zweimal "kein Problem" im Chat, weiter gehts.
Zweite Grüppe Tank setzt Schädel, Alle dds focus röms alle dds und heal aggro Tank schaut scheinbar desinterresiert zu wie die gruppe wiped. 
Heal versucht dem Tank tips zu geben wie er eventuell die aggro mal mehr als 0,5 sec hält und wird auf das übelste geflamed. Der Klick auf den instant kick Button fiel uns allen sehr leicht^^.
Also Dungeonfinder rein und Tank gesucht, 5 min später ist das Bärchen wieder da Dungeonfinder sei dank erste Reaktion von Bärchen: So ihr könnt mich die nächsten 15 min net kicken ich bin solang afk. Gruppe aufgelöst.



Ich Dk dd Ulduar
Heil Pala 
dd Shamie Hexer und Hunter alle von Abyssischer rat

Los gehts Hunter auto afk auf follow und nur da wenns ums würfeln geht Pet war wohl auch auf passiv denn er hat absolut keinen schaden gemacht ( und damit meine ich 0 NIX NADA 0dps) dann versucht dem heal die Platte wegzuwürfeln.

Hier noch ne Geschichte von meinem Server alleine XD
Ich (Hexer)
DK Tank
Priest Heal
Priest dd
und warri im Schwarzfels
Tank springt beim buffen minutenlang im kreis durch die gegend alle 10 sec kommt ein ogogogogog
Als es dann losgeht rennt der Tank wie irre in die ersten 5! Mobs und pullt alle zusammen------> Wipe
Erster satz nachdem der Priest gerezzt hat: "Das nächste mal mehr AoE Schaden von den DDs" Äh Ja Priester und Warris sind ja für ihren AoE Schaden berühmt, nach einem freundlichen Hinweis in dieser Richtung folgender Satz "Dann sollen sie eben umskillen!.. und sich dabei beeilen er hat nur 10 min!! für die ini Danach müsse er Karazhan!!! Tanken Damit hat er meine Woche gerettet^^

Im Endeffekt muss man sagen auf alle 100 Leute von einem Server kommt im Höchstfall einer der absolut unsozial oder unbelehrbar ist

mfg Nerubia


----------



## Cadence (20. Mai 2010)

Ok meine Vorurteile als Spieler im Realmpool Blutdurst:

Spieler des Realms Proudmoore treten meist recht freundlich auf und scheinen eher reif zu sein.

Bei Spielern des Realms Aegwynn verdrehen wir nur noch die Augen, weil wir mit Leuten von diesem Server sehr viele sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben - Rausvoten wegen Beleidigung von Gruppenmitgliedern war keine Seltenheit.

Spieler vom Zirkel des Cenarius haben meist extremes Equip - entweder außergewöhnlich gut oder außergewöhnlich schlecht. Und sie sind meistens sehr umgänglich.


----------



## MasterFox (22. Mai 2010)

ich komme von Realmpool Blutdurst und spiele derzeit auf Proudmoore

meistens hasse ich es wenn die spieler vom gleichen server kommen, zb war einmal vor langer zeit hdz4, und nur leute von aegwynn, dachte ich mir, son scheiß aegwynn und auch noch alle von der gleichen gilde

eig wollte ich die group leaven, aber doch vl mal versuchen, dann später wurde ich nach dem 1. boss gekickt und dachte mir was soll das? -,-

naja damals war ich noch schlecht eq und hab auch nich so viel dps gebracht, aber mittlerweile bin ich jez tank

sonst sind meist die leute von den RP servern recht freundlich


----------



## meerp (27. Mai 2010)

Spiele auf Gorgonnash und die (meiner meinung nach) schlimmsten bzw auch meist unangenehmsten Zeitgenossen kommen von Frostwolf.


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Das Einzige was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, dass auf Die Aldor sehr viele Spieler spielen die WoW nicht mal ansatzweise beherschen. Dort merke ich es meist übermäßig. Hate von dort max 10 Spieler die es konnten von gefühlten 1000 die es gar nicht konnten.


----------



## sorahn (27. Mai 2010)

Spiele auf der Nachtwache und einer meiner Nachbarserver ist Tirion...alle, wirklich ALLE Spieler von Tirion mit denen ich mal in Instanzen waren haben nach kurzer Zeit angefangen die Gruppe zu flamen. Das beste war, ich zitiere, "ey ir schaiß türken habt doch keine ahnung vom spiel geht nach hause nazis"...sprach die Eule und leavte die Gruppe. Hm, naja, Vorurteil hin oder her. Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht ^^


----------



## chrisbrall (27. Mai 2010)

sorahn schrieb:


> Spiele auf der Nachtwache und einer meiner Nachbarserver ist Tirion...alle, wirklich ALLE Spieler von Tirion mit denen ich mal in Instanzen waren haben nach kurzer Zeit angefangen die Gruppe zu flamen. Das beste war, ich zitiere, "ey ir schaiß türken habt doch keine ahnung vom spiel geht nach hause nazis"...sprach die Eule und leavte die Gruppe. Hm, naja, Vorurteil hin oder her. Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht ^^




Spielst du einen Alli? Denn ich spiele Horde auf Tirion und bis jetzt keinen einzigen Flamer gefunden.... (bis auf den üblichen Handelschatflame)


----------



## Mondenkynd (27. Mai 2010)

Meine Ignoreliste wächst täglich, Spieler die einfach abhauen mitten im der Ini ohne was zu sagen, Spieler die andere flamen, Ninjalooter, etc......ich habe aber auch viele nette Leute kennengelernt....es gibt halt solche und solche.


----------



## Gaueko (27. Mai 2010)

meerp schrieb:


> Spiele auf Gorgonnash und die (meiner meinung nach) schlimmsten bzw auch meist unangenehmsten Zeitgenossen kommen von Frostwolf.



Jawoll!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (27. Mai 2010)

chrisbrall schrieb:


> Spielst du einen Alli? Denn ich spiele Horde auf Tirion und bis jetzt keinen einzigen Flamer gefunden.... (bis auf den üblichen Handelschatflame)



Ja würde mich auch interessieren. Ich finde das Klima auf Hordeseite auf Tirion vergleichsweise angenehm.  Ich habe einen Ally Twink auf Mal Ganis und dort ist der Handelschannel schlicht und ergreifend unerträglich.


----------



## Cali75 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

mit meinem Tankoladin hab ich nie das Problem, nicht sofort in eine Ini zu kommen. Spiele hauptsächlich auf Lothar und hab mit den Spielern anderer Server unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Alles in allem passt es aber, nur hatte ich am Anfang mein Problem mit Leuten von Ysera - ist mittlerweile nimmer so (liegt wahrscheinlich jetzt an meinem Equip^^ - unbesiegbarer Pala *rock).

Lustigerweise treffe ich mit meinen kleinen (44er Hexe Alli und 46er Krieger Horde) jeden Abend auf bekannte Leute von den anderen Servern. Und witzigerweise können sich auch immer alle an die lustigen runs vom Vortrag erinnern. Sorgt also für spaßige Ini Runs.

Manchmal gehen aber z.b. Tanks einfach off und lassen die Gruppe am Anfang rumstehen oder lassen sich nach einen Wipe wiederbeleben und zischen ab. Heiler sind da keinen Deut besser, DDs bleiben meist da. Doch: das ist die Ausnahme auf unserem Realmpool.

Am besten war ein Erlebnis mit meiner Blutelfe Tank (63) auf Blutkessel: Kommt ein Heiler mit in Ini Blutkessel, beim ersten Boss ein Dropp, er verliert, bettelt und bekommt das Item - gleich darauf: Off. einfach weg und lässt uns mitten in der Ini stehen - der Gipfel der Frechheit. 
Glücklicherweise kam sofort ein neuer Heal und weiter gings.

Gestern hatte ich aufm Realmpool von Blutkessel zwei accountequipte Jäger dabei, die meinten, ihre Pets auf agressiv haben zu müssen: "es sorge für ein wenig Abwechslung" - super zu tanken. zum Glück hatte der Heal Ahnung von seinem Job um mich armen Tank am Leben zu halten.

Alles in Allem überwiegt der Spaß und es ist immer noch "nur ein Spiel". So Long
Cali 

p.s. Ich bin Tank aus Leidenschaft und kann all die Tanks nicht verstehen, die einfach die Gruppe verlassen - Schämt euch. wenn ich merke, das die Leute in meiner Gruppe noch ziemlich oder ganz neu sind, frag ich nach, wer die Bosse kennt ansonsten erklär ich alles. So sollte das sein - der Tank führt die Gruppe, der Heal beschützt sie. Unverantworlich, Gruppen zurück zu lassen.


----------



## Rasgaar (27. Mai 2010)

Bin Gorgonnash - Horde und bei mir stechen 2 Realms extrem hervor: 
Frostwolf - mit Abstand die assozialsten Leuten ! Meist zwar topequipt, aber weder Buffen noch Grüssen liegen drin. Und dann wird auch munter gepullt. Für ein "Go Go Go !" reicht die kommunikative Hirnfähigkeit aber meistens noch... 
Aegwynn - Auch meist keine netten Leute, und zusätzlich noch mit Lowgear damit der Run auch schön lange dauert ^^


----------



## Mordon (27. Mai 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auf dem Realmpool Hinterhalt unterwegs. In diesem Pool ist Dethecus (schreibt man glaub ich so). Bei diesen Damen und Herren handelt es sich mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um Personen mit denen ich abends kein Bierchen trinken würde.
> *political correctness aktive*
> ...



Danke, spielte selber auf Dethecus (mache zur zeit ne Pause) ja man kann allgemein beim Realmpool Hinterhalt gemütlich die inis durch rocken meist sehr schweigsam aber das kommt mir schon normal vor
LG


----------



## Loretta (27. Mai 2010)

Tylerx schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne..viele Gruesse an die stets super netten Hordenspieler von Lordaeron.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endlich schreibt mal jemand etwas über meinen Realm.
Schönen Gruß zurück, obwohl ich sagen muss das wenn ich Ulduar lese auch erst mal schlucken muß.


----------



## DDP (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme von dem, wie es ausschaut, nicht so gern gesehenen Realm Area52.
Kurz zu meinem Realm: Es gibt solche und solche Leute. Ich habe super viele Leute in meine Freundesliste aufgenommen weil sie wirklich hilfsbereit und nett sind.
Andererseits kann ich eigentlich fast täglich jemanden auf meine Igno Liste setzen weil er einfach das "unterste Schublade" Benehmen gerne etwas zu arg ausnutzt.

Mit anderen Realm hab ich eigentlich immer relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht bis auf 2 bestimmte Ausnahmen: NORGANNON und TELDRASSIL

Was mir dort schon Leute unter die Nase gelaufen sind ist teilweise unter aller Sau. Kein Hallo, kein Buff, kein Small-Talk (muss ja auch nicht sein).
Es wird kräftig durch die Ini gepullt egal ob der Tank (ich) und Heiler hinterher kommt oder nicht.
In dem Moment rutscht mir dann immer das Makro "Aggro ist nicht episch aber seelengebunden" raus :-)

Nach einem Wipe wird meistens groß beleidigt und rumgeflamt was die Nachwirkung hat, dass ich die meiste Zeit mit Ticket schreiben beschäftigt bin.

Die restlichen Server aus unserem Realmpool (Hinterhalt) sind alle ganz ordentlich. Ich verlange ja nicht, dass man beste Freunde in der Ini wird aber ein menschliches Miteinander umgehen sollte schon vorhanden sein.


----------



## Churrke (27. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf Blackmoore (PvP) - Horde; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Klima war früher besser aber seit der Serverwechselei muss man sich mit Spielern abgeben, die man unter normalen Umständen entweder in den Spind stecken oder einfach ignorieren würde ... vielleicht ist auch nur der Altersunterschied zu groß....

Früher konnte man von der "infantilen" Seite (Allianz) nicht einfach zu den Erwachsenen (Horde) wechseln; mittlerweile sind die meisten Server mehr oder weniger versaut...

Ich würde mir einfach mal einen *Ü-30 Server *wünschen auf dem man nicht : "Alda", "Deine Mudda", "Ey" und "Wasswilste?" als normale Anreden versteht.
Auf dem man nicht im Handelschannel mit irgendwelchen intimen Botschaften zugemüllt wird und auch sonst keine "überflüssigen" Informationen ertragen muß.

...ich weiß, nicht alle über dreißigjährigen können sich auch automatisch benehmen, aber es würde die Anzahl der empfundenen Idioten wirklich stark reduzieren!!!

Grüße


----------



## DeusExMachina (27. Mai 2010)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Vanlinux (27. Mai 2010)

hallo,
ich spiele auf die aldor und muss sagen dass es auf jedem realm leute der einen oder der anderen art gibt. 
tanks die auf ddzeugs wuerfeln weil sie es fuer "pvp-gear" (ringe, trinkets, usw.) brauchen, bringen mich genauso zum kotzen, wie
der tank den ich letztens erleben durfte, ich glaub er war von nethersturm oder sonstwo her. supertoll equipped, gleich mal losgelegt, und genau auf
nichts geachtet. auf den freundlichen hinweis, er soll doch bitte so nett sein und ab und an aufs heilermana achten, kam ein: ey das is ne hero, da achte ich auf rein gar nichts. gut dass meine frau besagte heilerin war, also mal kurz stehengeblieben, tank weiter pullen lassen, tank sterben lassen und seinen gruppenleave abgewartet. auf tank umgespecct, neuer dd war schnell da und friedlich die instanz fertiggemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann diese "ich bin imba" vollidioten net ausstehn, da sind nicht gruesser ja noch besser.


----------



## Kersyl (27. Mai 2010)

Jo Bin bei dir mitdrin auf kargath um genauzusein^^

Bin im Gleichen realmpool und hab von allen servern totale idioten, Mittelmäßige und gute spieler gesehen. Da gabs keinen großen unterschied außer im low lvl da sind die ganzen twinks von Malygos und Lothar total aufgeblasen und meinen sie dürfen den ring von kloster biblio haben weil sie...Geheilt/getankt/ am meisten schaden gemacht haben.^^

Naja aber auf meinem eigenen server sind auch genug idioten und ordentliche leute... gibt vieles auf vielen servern in vielen unterarten ;P


----------



## Zanny (27. Mai 2010)

Um mal wieder mehr Richtung Vorurteile zu gehen:

Von den großen PvP Servern kommen meist die guten spieler die top equipt und Grundsätzlich in Eile sind. Mit den Hinterwäldlern von den Provinzrealms wird nur gesprochen wenns unbedingt sein muss (meist nur um dem "Gesindel" mitzuteilen das es dem WoW Adel zu langsam geht oder das sie im Gearscorevergleich vorne liegen) und gebufft wird schonmal gar nicht, die Ahnungslosen sollten lieber mal ihr Equip auf Vordermann bringen. 

Die PvE Server und mittelbevölkerten PvP Server stellen meist ein buntes Gemisch aller Spielertypen vom Highend Raider bis zum Achivment Kid hauptsächlich allerdings die sog. "Casuals". Deren Oberstes Gebot: Blos keine Marken und Embleme auslassen, auérdem adden sie möglichst viele Mobs weil die ja auch Ruf und evt. ilvl 200 Random-Items bringen. 

Auf den kleineren Servern und vor allem den RP Servern spielen nur nette Spieler die immer freundlich sind, gerne buffen und auch mal eine Konversation in der Randomgruppe starten. Leider sind sie außnahmslos "schlecht" da sie meist verkorkste Skillungen haben (Man darf ja schlieslich skillen wie man will, es zählt nur mein Spaß am spiel), die Ausrüstung wird mehr nach den optischen Eindrücken gewählt als nach den Stats darauf. 
Bewegt wird sich natürlich nur mit den Pfeiltasten mit der Maus muss man ja schlieslich auf die Spells klicken wobei die Reihenfolge der Spells völlig egal ist.


----------



## Typhis85 (27. Mai 2010)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Leute von Aldor hab ich am liebsten in Random Gruppen.
> Flamen am wenigsten.


Danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VHRobi schrieb:


> Ist eine freundliche und gemütliche Runde wichtiger, als solche wie von den PvP Server "gogo" "pull" "need epix 11elf, deine mudda, mach ma".
> *Equip ist öfters schlechter als die von den PvP Server, aber dafür geht man ja auch in Inis., was viele nichtmehr verstehen.*


Ein wirklich wahrer Satz!

--------------------------------------



Zanny schrieb:


> Um mal wieder mehr Richtung Vorurteile zu gehen:
> .....
> 
> Leider sind sie außnahmslos "schlecht" da sie meist verkorkste Skillungen haben (Man darf ja schlieslich skillen wie man will, es zählt nur mein Spaß am spiel), die Ausrüstung wird mehr nach den optischen Eindrücken gewählt als nach den Stats darauf.
> Bewegt wird sich natürlich nur mit den Pfeiltasten mit der Maus muss man ja schlieslich auf die Spells klicken wobei die Reihenfolge der Spells völlig egal ist.


#
Gut das du sagtest, dass es reine Vorurteile sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Wahrheit liegt immer genau in der Mitte zwischen gut und schlecht.
Und bitte .. "Ausnahmslos" ist nicht nur ein Vorurteil, sondern sehr zynisch und total übertrieben.




LG von Die Aldor.


----------



## Traklar (27. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel auf Shattrath, Realmpool Sturmangriff.

Nethersturm
Echsenkessel
Das Konsortium
Blutkessel
Die Aldor
Festung der Stürme

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bin ich doch eigentlich ziemlich stolz auf dem Realmpool. Hatte bisher immer sehr viel Glück mit den Spielern und hin und wieder kamen auch ein paar sehr sehr schöne Gespräche bei raus. Sobalds die Möglichkeit gibt Serverübergreifend Freunde über Battle-Net Freundschaften zu machen werd ich da doch gern mal drauf zurück kommen. Auch wenn viele auf dem Server sagen, "Die Aldor" oder "Festung der Stürme" wären extrem schlimm kann ich da nicht ja dazu sagen.[/font][color="f0f0f0"]PvE


----------



## Kasilo (27. Mai 2010)

Spiele auf dem Rat von Dalaran,dort ist mir aufgefallen das die Tanks vom Realm " Onyxia" wahrscheinlich wahnsinnig sind.Die rennen mit einem Tempo durch die Innis,ohne mal aufs Mana des Heilers oder der DD zu schauen.Komischerweise ohne Ausnahme.Hab nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.Kann sein das ich immer mit solchen Leuten zusammen spiele.Gibt bestimmt auch andere,aber das hab ich noch nich erlebt.

Wundern sich dann warum sie nich geheilt werden.Bei OOM kein Wunder


----------



## WoW_Spieler (21. Juni 2010)

Meiner einer, tummelt sich seit ewigen Zeiten auf der Forscherliga. Im allgemeinen muss ich sagen, dass es relativ nett zugeht in den Gruppen, auch mit den anderen Servern.
Dethecus allerdings, die hier auch schon mehrfach genannt wurden, sind im allgemeinen absolut daneben.

Allerdings halte ich mich meist einfach still zurück, oder leave irgendwann die Gruppe wenn es mir zu dumm wird.

Mal meine Wertung
Deutschsprachige Realms: 
Dethecus - PvP <- Verhalten unter aller Sau
Un'Goro - PvP <- 50/50
Der Mithrilorden - RP <- Die meisten Nett
Forscherliga - RP <- Die meisten Nett
Todeswache - RP <- Die meisten Nett
Area 52 &#150; Normal <- teilweise unfreundlich
Arygos &#150; Normal <- Sehr unauffällig
Garrosh - Normal <- teilweise unfreundlich
Norgannon - Normal <- wenig mit zu tun gehabt
Teldrassil - Normal <- auch diese hier sehe ich eher selten ^^

Und zwei kleine Geschichte:
Neulich, beim erneuten hochleveln eines weiteren Chars:
Tank = Paladin
Heiler = Priester
DDs = DK, Jäger und ich selber als Magier.

Der Tank pullt relativ sauber die Gruppen, der Heiler versteht seinen Job. Der DK und der Jäger machten Schaden (zumindest ein wenig ^^)
Dennoch kamen wir gut durch den ersten Teil der Inni durch. Dann droppte auch schon der Zankapfel. Eine Tasche!

Ich Gier, da ich auf Taschen aus einer 50er Inni mit meinem 5 Twink nicht wirklich Bedarf habe, das Gold für verkaufen aber gerne nehme.
DK = Bedarf
Pala = Gier
Rest wartet...
Pala: Hey "DK", bist du bescheuert? Warum machst du Bedarf? Dafür macht man Gier!
Priester: Ja genau! Außerdem hat es der Magier viel mehr verdient, der hat immerhin 50% vom Schaden gemacht.
DK: Ich hab aber noch so kleine Taschen, ich brauch die. Warum darf ich nicht Bedarf machen?
Ich: Danke für die Sorge, aber ich brauch die Tasche nicht. Ist ein Twink und ich habe schon die großen Taschen.
Priester = Bedarf
Jäger = Gier
Priester gewinnt...
Pala: Recht so, was soll der sch*** da Bedarf zu machen?
DK: Hast du schlecht gef****?
Ich: Leute, bleibt mal ruhig, das ist nur eine Tasche! Wir sind so schnell, so gut durch die Inni gekommen und ihr wollt euch wegen einer Tasche die Köppe einschlagen? Gib sie dem DK )
Priester handelt mich an und will mir die Tasche geben. oO
Danke, aber ich brauch sie wirklich nicht, gib sie dem DK.
Pala pullt eine weitere Gruppe.
Pala: Der klaut mir immer die Aggro
DK: Mach ich gar nicht, ich mache nur normal Schaden auf dein Ziel. Halt halt ordentlich die Aggro du Depp.
Pala: Alter, dass reicht. Von so einem Idioten lasse ich mich doch nicht bleidigen. Entweder geht er oder ich gehe.
Ich: Ach komm ^^ jetzt lass uns weiter laufen. Easy bis zum Endboss und gut. Hört auf euch zu streiten, es läuft doch!
Pala pullt die nächste Gruppe.
Pala: Aber wehe du machst noch mal auf was Bedarf du Vollidiot!
DK: Komm mal runter du ******
Ich: ^^ sagt mal, geht das jetzt die ganze Zeit so weiter?
Pala: Jetzt reicht es mir aber wirklich *Ausschlusswahl*
Keiner stimmt zu, den DK rauszuvoten, da das mit der Tasche eigentlich geklärt war und auch die Aggro Sache eigentlich echt banal war.
Pala gibt nicht auf...
Pala: Alter, entweder er oder ich, entscheidet euch (er pullt eine weitere Gruppe)
DK: Jetzt gib Ruhe
Pala: Das reicht jetzt *Ausschlusswahl*
Keiner stimmt zu.
Pala: Na gut, dann gehe ich! *fupp und weg*
Ich: oO, wir sind 2 Meter vorm Endboss... au man. DK? Kannst du weiter Tanken?
DK: Weis nicht, kanns versuchen.
Ging dann auch relativ gut, da der Heiler echt Top war, kam dann beim Enboss noch ein Tank und alles war gut.
Aber so was idiotisches habe ich in der Zeit in der ich 4 weitere Chars auf 80 gebracht habe auch meinem Server noch nie erlebt. So etwas finde ich seit einiger
Zeit erst auf den anderen Servern!

Die zweite Geschichte:
Mein Paladin, mein "Privatheiler", 2 DDs aus meiner Gilde und zwei, ja ZWEI Random.

Wir melden uns an für eine schnelle Hero um eben noch 2 Marken ab zu greifen. Ich melde mich als Tank an und frage meinen Heiler ob ich schnell in Vergelter bleiben kann damit es schneller geht (war schon spät).
Er war drauf vorbereitet, also gar kein Problem. Gesagt getan, die Inni geht auf und ein Random joint. HdB.
Wir: Guten Abend.
Er: *schweigen*
(gucke mir sein Equip an)
Im TS: Mhh... nicht sehr gesprächig. Egal, auf gehts. Der wird sich gleich freuen, dass wir hier schnell durch sind und vielleicht fällt was nettes für ihn, der ist noch grün blau equipt.
Pull: Die ersten 1 Gruppe fällt innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden tot zu Boden. Pull auf die zweite Gruppe. Auch diese fällt in Sekunden. Keiner zieht Aggro, keiner stirbt.
Random: Was seid ihr denn für b00ns?
Wir: oO? Was? Wieso?
Ich pulle die nächste Gruppe, auch diese bröckelt nach wenigen Sekunden zu Boden.
Random: Alter, du bist Vergelter!
Ich: ? Ja und ?
Random: Du hast dich als Tank angemeldet du n00b!
Ich: Ja, absichtlich, wie du siehst machen wir das nicht zum ersten mal und hast du irgendwelche Probleme bei den Gruppen gehabt?
Er: Alter, du kannst in Vergelter nicht tanken!
Ich: oO
Im TS bricht Gelächter aus.
Ich: Wenn wir whipen, oder du stirbst durch Aggro ziehen oder durch schlechte Heilung, zahle ich dir deine Repkosten und specce sofort um und ziehe mich auch um.
Er: Mach es jetzt!
Ich: Nein ^^
Er: Sch*** kac* n00bs! (random verlässt die Gruppe)
Wir: ? Was war jetzt das ? Egal, weiter. Wir pullen weiter, ein weiterer Random joint die Gruppe. Krieger.
Wir: Guten Abend.
Random: Hi.
Random: Du bist Vergelter
Ich im TS: Geht das schon wieder los?
Random: So kannst du nicht tanken.
Ich: Ähm, doch das geht. Warte es einfach ab.

Wir haben dann die Inni beendet und dieses mal ist der Random nicht einfach abgehauen, sondern fand es dann eher lustig. Auch er war recht schlecht Equipt und hat sich
am Ende als Krieger über die Axt gefreut wie ein Schneekönig.
Auch so was habe ich auf unserer Forscherliga noch nicht erleben dürfen ^^

In dem einen Fall war es Garrosh, in dem anderen Fall Area 52.


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Warum Leute grüßen?



Weil das ein Gebot der Höflichkeit ist. 

Wie wärs mit einem schicken Offline-Singleplayerspiel?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Komme von Frostwolf.


'nuff said


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Bist du traurig wenn ich dich nicht begrüße? Ich denke nicht.
> Gibt's nen Buff wenn ich dich begrüße? Ich denke nicht.
> Ist die Instanz schneller vorrüber wenn ich dich begrüße? Nein.
> Bringt es irgendwas? Rein gar nichts.
> ...



Die blanke Gier, das Bringt-mir nix-mach-ich nicht-Prinzip.

Ekelhaft


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Juni 2010)

Natürlich. 

Allerdings ist alles IN WOW vollkommen nutzlos. Der Nutzen ist das Spiel selbst. Das Zusammenspiel mit anderen. Darum wählt man doch ein Multiplayerspiel. 

Aber Frostwolf scheint wirklich ein hartes Pflaster zu sein. Du hast mein Mitgefühl.


----------



## MayoAmok (21. Juni 2010)

Ähm...ja. aber hier wird es albern.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> XD Frostwolfbashing, so lustig! Ich habe da zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber meine WoW-Freunde sagen das ist total doof da!


Doch wollte da mit nem Freund einen twink hochzocken aber wir haben uns dann für einen anderen Server entschieden.
Entweder wir hatten mit unseren Gruppen nur extremes Pech oder die Kiddyrate ist dort extrem hoch.
(bevor flames kommen kein WoW_Freund sondern einen RL freund den ich seit mehreren Jahren kenne)


----------



## Ignorama (22. Juni 2010)

Ah, hier finde ich die kleine Ecke, um einen meiner unzähligen frustrierenden Random-Gruppen-Erlebnissen Luft zu geben.

Heute wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht WoW spielen, doch ich ging kurz on (auf den Grund geh ich nicht näher ein, weils mit der Geschichte nichts zu tun hat).
Da kam ich ins plaudern mit einem Kollegen, mit dem ich lange nicht mehr gesprochen hatte. Kurze Zeit später trafen wir uns im TS und er fragte, ob wir noch ne Random machen. OK, er Zerstörung-Hexer, ich Gebrechens-Hexe. Ini Hallen des Steins. Priester heilt, Krieger tankt, dritter DD auch Hexer. Es begann schonmal suuuper, als gleich bei der zweiten Mopgruppe der Krieger und zwei Hexen starben, weil der Heiler noch Mana tankte. Tank liess sich drüber aus, dass der Heiler schon bei der ersten Mopgruppe oom war. Ich sprang noch mit den Worten dazwischen, dass wir ja auch gleich am Anfang lossprinten mussten. Naja, ich weiss auch wies ist, gleich nach nem Kampf in ne Ini zu kommen und erst mal wieder Mana tanken sollte.
egal. Ich sagte im Ts zu meinem Kumpel "Puh, gut gehn wir den kurzen Weg, mit dem Tank will ich hier nicht lange rumhängen."
Wir kommen beim Event an und WÄHREND dem Event schreibt der Heiler in den Chat, XY (mein Kumpel) soll mehr Schaden machen. Und auch WÄHREND dem Event, wollte er ihn rauskicken. Ich sagte das mit ungläubigem lachen meinem Kumpel. Ich stimmte natürlich dagegen. Aber kurze Zeit später kam wier der versuch ihn rauszuschmeissen. Nun postete der Heiler den Recount. Er lag wirklich als einziger hinter dem Tank. Aber ich fand das einfach lächerklich. Wenn ich mit meinem Pala als Tank unterwegs bin, dann machen die meisten weniger Schaden als ich, aber schmeiss ich deshalb die halbe Gruppe raus??? Also kommt mal echt! Das sind stinknormale Heroics, kommt mal auf den Teppich. Naja, geschrieben habe ich aber: "Leute, wenn er geht, dann geh ich auch und ich mach am meisten Schaden. wollt ihr das echt?" Wir standen mittlerweile beim letzen Boss und der Tank hatte sich mittlerweile auch eingeschaltet. Sie starteten einen weiteren Versuch meinen Kumpel rauszuschmeissen und schrieben noch in den Chat "byebye". Aber natürlich passierte nix, weil ich dagegen stimmte und ich schrieb "blabla" in den Chat. Nach dem Kampf beschimpften mich die 2 als kindisch und "viel dmg und grosse Klappe und nix dahinter". Ich war einfach nur baff, dass die nicht kapierten, dass ich nichts davon halte meinen Kumpel aus der Gruppe zu schmeissen, nur weil er ANSCHEINEND nicht genug Schaden fahrt für ne Bes******en Hero Ini!!! Und den blöden Priester hatte ich noch zu Beginn in den Schutz genommen! Manche haben echt nicht mehr alle beieinander, mich inbegriffen! Dass ich sonen Quatsch überhaupt mitmache!


----------



## Battlefronter (22. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Extrem voller Server führt unweigerlich zu hoher Kiddyrate. So ist das.



Du führst dich aber hier gerade auch auf wie ein Kind , widerlich....


----------



## WoW_Spieler (22. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Extrem voller Server führt unweigerlich zu hoher Kiddyrate. So ist das.



Und genau solche Leute wie DICH will man echt nicht in der Gruppe haben.
Auch in WoW kann man sich seinen Mitspielern gegenüber freundlich verhalten. 
Aber wenn ich deine restlichen Posts lese, dann ist bei dir eh schon alles zu spät. 

@Battlefronter:
100% Zustimmung


----------



## landogarner (22. Juni 2010)

Im allgemeinen sind mir die Leute am liebsten die von Rollenspielservern kommen, da sind die Flames meißt am geringsten.

Das absolute Gegenteil zu denen sind dann wohl Allis von Blackmoore, wenn von denen wer in der Gruppe ist, kann man froh sein wenn die Ini überhaupt, ob der permanenten flames, zu schaffen ist xD


----------



## RedShirt (22. Juni 2010)

Muß auch ne Stange für Rollenspielserver-Spieler brechen - bisher die angenehmsten Leute.

Ok, bin selber privat auch Pen+Paper Rollenspieler, daher nehm ich das evtl positiver auf (spiel dennoch non-RP-Server).

Geständigerweise sind die eher unangenehmen Leute auch von Frostwolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manchmal flamend, meist eher wortkarg ohne Hi+Bye.


----------



## landogarner (22. Juni 2010)

hm, wobei ich echt nicht verstehen kann was ihr alle mit dem nicht hallo und Tschüß sagen habt. Nachdem mehrere Freunde mich drauf hingewiesen haben, dass ich das nicht mache und das extrem blöd ist mach ich es ja auch, aber mal ehrlich ich begrüße ja auch die Leute aufm BG nicht, und nur weil es weniger Leute sind und wir PvE machen... muss man sich da wirklich begrüßen?


----------



## Cartman666 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auf Lordaeron im Realmpool Schattenbrand und kann nicht speziell sagen, daß Leute von bestimmten Servern anders sind. Deppen findet man auf jedem Server, genauso wie nette Leute.

Allerdings halte ich mich auch raus, wenn Leute in der Gruppe meinen, sich wegen irgendwelcher Kleinigkeiten anpflaumen zu müssen. Es gebe auch Leuten mit schlechter Ausrüstung eine Chance, solange sie zeigen, daß sie halbwegs spielen können. Letztens habe ich einen Todesrittertank erlebt, der mit grün / blauer Ausrüstung (Gearscore 2400) die Gruppe ohne Probleme durch Ahn'Kahet geführt hat. Direkt am Anfang sind die andern beiden DDs ausgestiegen, wohl als sie seine Ausrüstung gesehen haben. Ich warte da lieber mal ab, habe auch schon vermeintlich toll ausgestattete T10 Spieler scheitern sehen. Z.B. einen T10 Jäger, der sich durch HDZ Stratholm gebottet hat. Den wollte ich allerdings ausnahmsweise rauswerfen, bin aber leider überstimmt worden. Also haben wir den mit seinen 2500 DPS durch die ganze Instanz geschleift...


----------



## Rocknudel (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also ich komme von Dun Morogh, Realmpool Raserei/Frenzy und habe bis jetzt durchweg gute Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Wenn ich in eine Gruppe komme, wird sich erstmal begrüßt, jeder verteilt seine Buffs und los gehts.
Klar hat man mal den ein oder anderen Pfosten dabei, der zu viel pullt (ich racker mich dann immer ab mitm healen xD) oder Leute, die einfach die Gruppe verlassen, aber ich denke das hält sich echt noch in Grenzen.

Ich mag unsern Realmpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferatus666 (22. Juni 2010)

Eine bekannte Persönlichkeit sagte einmal: Um eine negative Erfahrung auszugleichen, braucht man 5 positive Erfahrungen.

Also dürfte sich dieses Thema eigentlich erledigt haben.


----------



## Moronic (22. Juni 2010)

Spiele auf Nethersturm eine Tank/Heiler Kombi mit ner Freundin hoch, derzeit Lv66. Was wir bisher erleben durften war milde ausgedrückt katastrophal. Und da ist es nun egal ob die DDs von Aldor, FdS, Shattrat, Konsortium, Blut- und Echsenkessel oder dem eigenen Server kommen. Zu 95% besitzen die Spieler keinerlei Gefühl für Aggromanagment, Klassenkenntnis oder haben schlichtweg ADS. Aber massig Erbstücke tragen können die meisten :-)

Zusammenfassend ist der Realmpool Sturmangriff mehr oder weniger ein Griff ins Klo, weshalb wir Anfang Juli auch den Pool wechseln werden.



PS:
Gaaanz ganz selten trifft man mal auf Leute die ihre Klasse beherrschen, denen wird dann auch per whipser ein Lob zugesprochen, aber selbst die beißen im Angesicht ihrer stümperhaften DD Kollegen entnervt in ihre Tastatur. Oder wie neulich werden die unliebsamen Mitspieler einfach gekickt und es wird die Ini zu dritt fertig gemacht.


Danke Edith für's Korrekturlesen


----------



## Milivoje (22. Juni 2010)

Ka, welcher Realm es war, aber bisher mein schönstes X-Realm Erlebnis:
Occulus, 4 Gildies und ein Random-Tank. Es geht auf die Drachen, 4 Leute fliegen zu diesem inneren Ring, er sagt: "neee, wir fangen Auf den Plattformen an, dann muss man einmal weniger aufsatteln." Soweit, so gut. Ich schnalle nicht ganz, was er meint und sage "Okay, aber das musst Du mir noch mal erklären, wieso wir so einmal weniger aus Pony müssen." .Ohne Flame, gar nix. Er wantwortet "Ich muss gar nix, ich bin der Tank, ihr macht, was ich will, sonst bin ich weg.".


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juni 2010)

slashman schrieb:


> Aber im Tool bleiben die Arscha...................äääh.........Azshara Spieler immer noch die doofen.



Ich spiele schon seit 2 Jahren auf Azshara und bisjetzt hatte ich nur 1. Spieler gesehen der irgendwen irgendwie geflamet hat oder anderes.


----------



## LingLing85 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich selbst spiele auf Nathrezim (Realmpool Blutdurst). Spieler vom Realm Eredar sind mir am Meisten negativ mit Arroganz aufgefallen. Läuft es mal miserabel und man wiped, wird gleich geleaved. Ich versteh das gar nicht. Mein Charakter hat einen Gearscore von 6000, ich bin recht schweigsam (sage jedoch Hallo und Auf Wiedersehen) und wenn ich mal sterbe, dann ist das eben so...ob ich nun 5 Minuten länger für die Instanz brauche oder im Keller fällt eine Schaufel um...

Auch wenn ich so gutes Gear habe; flamme, disse oder beleidige ich keine anderen Spieler. Schließlich sitzen wir gemeinsam in einem Boot und haben das gleiche Ziel: den Endboss der Inzstanz im Dreck liegen zu sehen !!!


----------



## Deadwool (22. Juni 2010)

Schlechte Erlebnisse in der Form dass sich Spieler selbstsüchtig oder sonstwie daneben benehmen sind nach meinen Erfahrungen die Ausnahme. vielleicht 5-10%
Dafür sind 90% aller Runs so unpersönlich dass man manchmal das Gefühl hat man sei mit NPCs in der Gruppe. Da wird einfach durchgerannt und so gut wie nie geredet. Nach dem Kill des Endbosses hat man kaum Zeit wenigstens noch eine Abschiedsformel in den Gruppenchat zu tippen, da sind die ersten schon wieder weg. 
Ich war in unzähligen random Runs mit dem Dungeonfinder, aber ich erinnere mich an keinen einzigen Spielernamen mit dem ich in einer Gruppe war. Sollte einem das nicht zu denken geben ?

Das zweite Manko ist das porten von überall her in der Spielwelt, da dieses "von überall" für die meisten Spieler "Dalaran" ist. Die Folge: Trotz leeren Servern lagts manchmal wie sau in der Stadt. Das mag gut aussehen für jene die nach Beweisen suchen dass WoW noch nicht tot ist, aber ist scheisse für all jene die sich da aufhalten. Abgesehen davon zerstört es das Gefühl einer grossen Spielwelt wenn man seinen Arsch nicht mehr aus der Stadt bewegen muss wenn man was erleben will.


----------



## Famenio (22. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auf der Todeswache im Relampool Hinterhalt und im Endeffekt kann ich nur sagen, dass Inis laufen so langweilig wie noch nie war. 
Keiner sagt was, jeder läuft einfach nur durch, macht seine Attacken, selten mal am Anfang ein Hallo o.ä.
Ich finds öde, denn die Unterhaltungen während der Inis damals waren auch immer ganz lustig.
Wenn man wiped, dann lacht man drüber, weil das passieren kann. 
Ich laufe mittlerweile nicht mal mehr inis für die Frostmarken, weil mir das einfach zu langweilig ist.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich finde den Dungeon-Finder wirklich genial. Würde mir den für sämtliche Möglichkeiten wünschen. Auch Raid-Inis, was bisher ja glaub noch nicht geht. Aber er hat halt auch Nachteile.
Mir passiert es ständig, dass irgendwelche Leute nach dem ersten Wipe leaven. Da denk ich mir doch: What the Fuck? Wie man so drauf sein kann, werd ich nie begreifen. Vielleicht bin ich auch schon zu alt dazu. Ich spiel erst wieder seit wenigen Wochen und für mich ist vieles neu. Und wenn ich dann aufgrund eines Fehlers in einer Ini höre, dass sollte inzwischen doch schon jeder wissen, dann geht mir das Messer in der Hose auf. Erklären tut ja auch keiner was. Es wird halt gebuffed und durchgerushed.

Aber im Endeffekt passiert das mit und ohne Dungeon-Finder. Mit halt noch etwas häufiger, weil die Anonymität größer ist. Und wie sehr diese Tatsache manche Vollpfosten dazu verleitet, frech zu werden, dass sieht man ja auch im Internet. Populäres Beispiel ist hier auch sicherlich Buffed.

Aber dennoch: Für mich ein absolut geiles Tool, dass ich gerne nutze. Da Wow halt auch von vielen jungen Leuten gespielt wird, bleibt der Ärger halt nicht aus.
Ich kann damit leben. Als ich noch jung war, war ich auch nicht viel besser. Und nette Leute gibt es ja auch. Im Endeffekt ist doch alles so, wie man es aus dem richtigen Leben halt kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Juni 2010)

ich hab lange auf blutkessel gespielt und mir ist aufgefallen, das 80% der anderen leute die in hero inis gehen genau so bobs sind wie der müll der aufm bobkessel rumrennt... allerdings findet man gerade in classic inis viele nette und skilled leute. und zu zeiten wo nicht jeder bob aus der schule kommt, kann man auch gut ein paar heros machen und bekommt viele gute spieler mit denen es schnell geht und lustig ist. noobs (ich mein das jetzt nicht negativ^^ wir waren ja alle mal noobs) werden auch nur von den ober gimps geflamt, die alles besser wissen und als holypala dmg machen und nebenbei versuchen zu tanken und den kleinen heal auf quickbar 7 ohne shortcut haben.


----------



## Helix667 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich und meine Frau, wir spielen auf [font=Calibri, Arial]Dethecus / Horde / Embuscade / Hinterhalt und gehe viel mit dem Dungentool in die Inis, da gerade neu 80iger. Auch zum hochspielen haben meine Frau und ich das Tool ausgiebig genutzt, da ich Heiler, sie DD's ist ging es relativ schnell das wir eine Gruppe gefunden haben.  Vorurteile haben wir seit dem gegen fast alle Server von den verschiedensten Servern kommen haben wir erlebt, wie verschiedene Spieler nach töten eines bestimmten Bosse, der wohl einen bestimmten Gegenstand droppen sollte oder vielleicht sogar fallen lassen hat, die Gruppe verlassen hat. Nicht minder oft kam es vor das Spieler von den verschiedensten Servern im Realmpool dabei waren, denen nicht ganz klar war, wie eine bestimmte klasse funktioniert. Als Beispiel, Verstärker Schamanen im Eleequip vorne am Mob mit Melee-Attacken. Selbstverständlich gab es auch viele der berüchtigten gogo DDs bevorzugt Schurken, da diese in einer Notsituation ja schnell mal verschwinden können. [/font]
[font=Calibri, Arial]
[/font]
[font="Calibri, Arial"]Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Leute auf Dethecus alle super drauf sind, was Nettiquette angeht. Ich selbst und meine Frau haben auch zu weilen schon ein wenig rumgepöbelt, wenn der Anlass gestimmt hat. Aber das haben wir dann mit unserem Tank-Heiler-Duo gemacht, weil selbst wenn Sich die Gruppe auflösen sollte, sind wir innerhalb von 1 Sekunde wieder am Start. [/font]
[font="Calibri, Arial"]
[/font]
[font="Calibri, Arial"]Ich denke alle Vorurteile sind obsolet, denn im Endeffekt sind auf jedem Server die gleichen guten wie schlechten Spieler vertreten, so wie es die guten und die Schlechten Spieler auch bei beiden Fraktionen zu sehen gibt. Sicherlich ist es so das die Schlechten Spieler oft nicht ohne Grund alleine im Dungentool sind. Die guten werden sich anderweitig organisieren und deswegen vielleicht viel seltener alleine im Dungentool zu finden sein. [/font]
[font="Calibri, Arial"]
[/font]
[font="Calibri, Arial"]Ich persönlich empfinde fast jeden Dungenausflug als witzig und kann über viel Lachen und lasse mich nicht so schnell unterkriegen. Von daher habe ich noch immer NULL Spieler auf meine Ignoreliste, und das ist schon so seit 5 Jahren WOW. [/font]


----------



## Deanne (22. Juni 2010)

Normalerweise bin ich kein Freund von Vorurteilen, aber seit ich einen Heiler als Twink zocke, gehen mir manche Dinge auch ganz schön gegen den Strich.

Besonders Spieler von KRAG'JIN fallen mir immer wieder negativ auf. Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle, aber ich habe bisher eher negative Erfahrung gemacht. Die Hexer und Mages, mit denen ich Bekanntschaft gemacht habe, können generell nichts anderes als bomben und fragen alle paar Sekunden nach Recount. Ob ich als Heiler Lust habe, sie ständig hochzuheilen, wenn sie dem Tank die Aggro klauen, juckt keinen. Im Gegenteil: die Hexer tappen sich infight hoch und stehen dauernd mit weniger als 200 live da und schreien nach Heilung. Wenn man sich kritisch äußert, werden die Herrschaften sofort beleidigend und leaven. Die Flames an sich möchte ich nicht zitieren, denn die sind meist unterste Schublade.

Ich habe generell die Erfahrung gemacht, dass RP-Spieler die angenehmsten Mitspieler sind, während sich die selbsternannten "PvP-Roxx0r" in den meisten Fällen unmöglich aufführen.


----------



## Tinkerballa (22. Juni 2010)

also ich spiel auf ysera. in meinem pealmpool sind: Kargath, Rexxar, Lothar, Khaz'Goroth, Gilneas und so weiter...

meine erfahrung: 

Khaz'Goroth und Lothar: nur idioten und/oder noobs! die einen benehmen sich als wären sie dir größten, aber sie können nur rum gimpen. die anderen... naja, die halten sich halt nicht für die größten, gimpen aber dennoch nur rum. hab bei Khaz'Goroth auch noch nie nen kingslayer gesehen...

Rexxar und Gilneas: mittelwert, nicht die schlechtesten aber verbesserungswürdig. die leaven oft, nach wipes, die sie selbst verursacht haben.

Kargath: eigentlich gute leute. nicht so gut wie auf Ysera, aber auch nicht viel schlechter.

hoffe ich hab keinen persönlich beleidigt. ich behaupte auch nicht, mit JEDEM spieler des jeweiligen servers schon in ner ini gewesen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. ich will hier auch nicht über die beiden erstgenannten server flamen. mein bruder spielt auf Khaz'Goroth^^


----------



## Shalvar (22. Juni 2010)

Also das verstehe ich nicht. Ich spiele auf Kargath und finde die hauseigenen Leute einfach mistig. Die meisten GOGO-Kidies, Machtbessesene Tanks und gimpige "Ich schwöre ich habe DD angeklickt" kommen einfach von Kargath. 
Was sich nach meiner Meinung nicht nur in den Randoms zeigt sondern auch in den Rnd-Raids. Ninja-Looter und Psychopathen. 
Ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen das ich die Horde meine. Die Ally-Seite kann ich nicht beurteilen.
1kw wird sowieso von den Allys gewonnen und danach kann man im /2 ich Leute beobachten die unbedingt nach Ak wollen in 1kw aber nicht einen Handschlag getan haben.
Ich hasse es...

/mimimi off

Es gibt natürlich auch immer Ausnahmen. Eine Hand voll Leute geben sich Mühe die Harmonie in den Rnd´s zu erhalten. Sie stellen ein Fischmahl auf, benutzen Buffmats oder erklären die taktik zum Boss auch gerne ein 20. mal.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Juni 2010)

Nun dieser Thread kommt mir gerade auch sehr gelegen.
Vorab, mit meinem Main gehe ich seit geraumer Zeit nur noch Gildenintern Raiden, also nicht in Heroics. Da ich aber nun auch mal Erfahrungen mit diesem tollen X-Realm Dungeontool sammeln wollte, hab ich mal zu nem Hexertwink gegriffen.

Ich spiele auf Kel'thuzad vom Realmpool Blutdurst.
Ich hab es eigentlich für unmöglich gehalten dass es einen Realm gibt der mir NUR negativ auffällt, doch seit letzten Samstag bin ich da anderer Meinung.
An diesem Tag haben mir die Spieler des Servers Frostwolf bewiesen dass eine Forderung nach einer Ignore-funktion für ganze Server durchaus angebracht sein könnte.
Es fing an im Blutkessel, mit einem Tank DK vom Server Frostwolf, alles ging gut, bis zu dem Gang nach dem ersten Boss.
Wer den Blutkessel kennt wird sicher die Mobs die die Minen legen in Erinnerung behalten, schliesslich können die richtig weh tun.
Der Tank stürmt in den Gang und pulled.. und pulled..und stolpert über sämtliche Minen bis er schliesslich unheilbar tot zusammensackt. Gegen die Übermacht an Mobs die nun genüsslich den Rest der Gruppe gefrühstückt haben gab es kein entrinnen.
Kommentar vom Tank, der ja klarer verursacher dieses Wipes war:" KAck NAbs, fu,bb!"
Nach einer halben Stunde vergeblichen wartens auf einen neuen Tank hat sich die Gruppe dann aufgelöst.

Ich beschliesse also einen neuen Anlauf und diesmal mit einem Tank und seinem Freund, einen lvl.80 Heildruiden. Beide vom Server Frostwolf. jede 2-3 Mobgruppe blieb dann einer von beiden wortlos AFK 2min. stehen. Ok das war zwar etwas ärgerlich aber ich beschliesse das zu tolerieren weil ich ja nur die Instanz und zugehörige Quests abschliessen möchte. Der Rest der Gruppe hält ebendalls die Füße still. Dann kurz vorm Endboss, vielleicht wären es noch 3min. gewesen beschliesst der Baum plötzlich dass er zum Raid muss und verabschiedet sich, der Tank hatte wohl keine Lust mehr und ging gleich mit. 
Frustriert nun ohne Tank und Heiler da zu stehen löst sich die Gruppe auf. Das Quest hab ich dann sausen lassen und nochmal lieber 2 lvl erquestet.
Nun noch ein Random Dungeon die Managruft, herrlich da war ich ja nun schon ewig nichtmehr. Bis zum ersten Boss läuft alles glatt der Tank (wieder von Server Frostwolf) läst mich meinen Groll auf seine Servergenossen fast vergessen.. fast! Der erste Boss wird gelooted, der Tank vermerkt im Chat:"Drecksloot!" und leaved die Gruppe.

Das sind nur ein paar ausgewählte Situationen an die ich mich noch erinnern kann. Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf dass es sich bei diesen Zwischenfällen um Statistische Anomalien handelt und mich bald der ein oder andere Spieler von Frostwolf von meiner Frostwolfophobie erlöst.


----------



## Crush351 (22. Juni 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Der erste Boss wird gelooted, der Tank vermerkt im Chat:"Drecksloot!" und leaved die Gruppe.



So was ähnliches hatte ich auch mal. Weiß zwar nicht mehr, von welchen Server der Tank kam, und welche ini das war (Großteils meines Gedächnis sagt HdZ4, ein anderer Teil Ocu, und der Rest kann sich nicht entscheiden).

Aufjedenfall sind wir mit Müh und Not zum ersten Boss gekommen, haben eine gefühlte halbe Stunde an den Boss verbracht, bis dieser dann fiel. Einer hat gelootet -> Tank weg.

Spiele auf FdS Horde.

MfG


----------



## Millwall (22. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele ebenfalls im Blutdurst-Realmpool. Da ich aber aufgrund meines eigenen Realms Mal'Ganis viel gewöhnt bin, trifft mich so gut wie garnichts mehr hart. Und die meisten rennen ja eh nur die Daily durch, um Marken zu farmen. Konversation herrscht dadurch kaum (was mir nichts ausmacht, ich erzähle auch keinem meine Lebensgeschichte). Aber "Hallo" und "Thx bb" kann man schonmal schreiben.

Was mir auffällt, ist allerdings, dass Spieler von Frostwolf und Eredar sich schnell zu schweren Beleidigungen hinreißen lassen. Mich persönlich hats bis jetzt nur als Tank getroffen, aber da braucht man ja eh ne dicke Haut.

An sich kann ich nicht sagen, welcher Server jetzt spieltechnisch oder vom Klassenverständnis gut und welcher schlecht ist. Ich habe von allen Servern bereits beides gesehen.


----------



## Freelancer (22. Juni 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das zweite Manko ist das porten von überall her in der Spielwelt, da dieses "von überall" für die meisten Spieler "Dalaran" ist. Die Folge: Trotz leeren Servern lagts manchmal wie sau in der Stadt. Das mag gut aussehen für jene die nach Beweisen suchen dass WoW noch nicht tot ist, aber ist scheisse für all jene die sich da aufhalten. Abgesehen davon zerstört es das Gefühl einer grossen Spielwelt wenn man seinen Arsch nicht mehr aus der Stadt bewegen muss wenn man was erleben will.



hehe irgendwie was dran meine Chars kennen auch nur noch den weg zur Eiskronenzitadelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolfracht (22. Juni 2010)

Also ich komme auch von Die Aldor, und mir sind vermehrt Spieler vom Blutkessel aufgefallen, speziell aus einer besonderen ''Supergilde''.


----------



## matterno (22. Juni 2010)

Hey,




ich spiel auf Ambossar und mir fallen die Leute von Ambossar negativ auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YakupYalcincaya (22. Juni 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf der Todeswache im Relampool Hinterhalt und im Endeffekt kann ich nur sagen, dass Inis laufen so langweilig wie noch nie war.
> Keiner sagt was, jeder läuft einfach nur durch, macht seine Attacken, selten mal am Anfang ein Hallo o.ä.
> Ich finds öde, denn die Unterhaltungen während der Inis damals waren auch immer ganz lustig.
> Wenn man wiped, dann lacht man drüber, weil das passieren kann.
> Ich laufe mittlerweile nicht mal mehr inis für die Frostmarken, weil mir das einfach zu langweilig ist.



Na dann pack ich dich beim nächstenmal bei uns mit ein. Bin auch von der Todeswache und mit unserem Grüppchen bekommst immer deinen Spaß


----------



## Serephit (22. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Normalerweise bin ich kein Freund von Vorurteilen, aber seit ich einen Heiler als Twink zocke, gehen mir manche Dinge auch ganz schön gegen den Strich.
> 
> Besonders Spieler von KRAG'JIN fallen mir immer wieder negativ auf. Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle, aber ich habe bisher eher negative Erfahrung gemacht. Die Hexer und Mages, mit denen ich Bekanntschaft gemacht habe, können generell nichts anderes als bomben und fragen alle paar Sekunden nach Recount. Ob ich als Heiler Lust habe, sie ständig hochzuheilen, wenn sie dem Tank die Aggro klauen, juckt keinen. Im Gegenteil: die Hexer tappen sich infight hoch und stehen dauernd mit weniger als 200 live da und schreien nach Heilung. Wenn man sich kritisch äußert, werden die Herrschaften sofort beleidigend und leaven. Die Flames an sich möchte ich nicht zitieren, denn die sind meist unterste Schublade.
> 
> Ich habe generell die Erfahrung gemacht, dass RP-Spieler die angenehmsten Mitspieler sind, während sich die selbsternannten "PvP-Roxx0r" in den meisten Fällen unmöglich aufführen.



Ich spiele auch Heal und da stehst du am längeren Hebel: einfach nicht heilen. Was wollen die machen? Sieh zu das der Tank der und Rest überleben und die Inis schafft man auch zu viert.


----------



## Serephit (22. Juni 2010)

matterno schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiele WoW und mir fällt die Community negativ auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (22. Juni 2010)

Meine 2 main Heiler und meine 75iger Todesritter Tanki Chica sind auf Aldor. Mit den Heilern sind mir ehrlich gesagt noch nie welche negativen Leute aufgefallen, kein witz, meine Igno ist so Jungfräulich Leer wie der BH eines Transvestiten. Naja und mit meiner 75er Todesritterin ist mir als Tank nur aufgefallen, das die geilsten Heiler na woher kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Natürlich von Aldor. Im grossen und ganzen geiler Server, nette Leute, alibi RP und jede menge Fun.

Kann ich nur empfehlen das Ding


----------



## WoW_Spieler (22. Juni 2010)

Helix667 schrieb:


> [font="Calibri, Arial"]Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Leute auf Dethecus alle super drauf sind, was Nettiquette angeht. Ich selbst und meine Frau haben auch zu weilen schon ein wenig rumgepöbelt, wenn der Anlass gestimmt hat. Aber das haben wir dann mit unserem Tank-Heiler-Duo gemacht, weil selbst wenn Sich die Gruppe auflösen sollte, sind wir innerhalb von 1 Sekunde wieder am Start. [/font][font="Calibri, Arial"]
> [/font]
> [font="Calibri, Arial"]Ich denke alle Vorurteile sind obsolet, denn im Endeffekt sind auf jedem Server die gleichen guten wie schlechten Spieler vertreten, so wie es die guten und die Schlechten Spieler auch bei beiden Fraktionen zu sehen gibt. Sicherlich ist es so das die Schlechten Spieler oft nicht ohne Grund alleine im Dungentool sind. Die guten werden sich anderweitig organisieren und deswegen vielleicht viel seltener alleine im Dungentool zu finden sein. [/font]
> 
> [font="Calibri, Arial"]Ich persönlich empfinde fast jeden Dungenausflug als witzig und kann über viel Lachen und lasse mich nicht so schnell unterkriegen. Von daher habe ich noch immer NULL Spieler auf meine Ignoreliste, und das ist schon so seit 5 Jahren WOW. [/font]


So wie du es schreibst, brauchst du auch niemanden auf Igno setzten, weil dich sicher viel drauf haben. Sry, aber es gibt keinen Grund zu "pöbeln"! Wenn was nicht klappt, kann man es wie Erwachsene Leute kurz besprechen. Aber pöbeln ist absolut daneben, vor allem mit dem Hintergedanken: Wir sind eh Tank und Heiler, können wir uns ja daneben benehmen.

Zu dem Satz, dass auf allen Servern gleich viele nette und nicht nette Leute sind und deswegen Voruteile obsolet sind, basiert auf keiner Grundlage. Verschiedene Server "Formen", ziehen auch unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten an, genau wie die Fraktionen. Das ist ein Fakt, der sich nicht umstoßen lässt.

Wie man an den zahlreichen Erfahrungen hier sieht, sind es meist auch einige Server "Arten" die sich hier rauskristallisieren. 

@ Darkblood-666: War ich in all den Gruppen mit? ^^ Kommt mir so bekannt vor.
Das mit dem Tank leave in der Inni ist glaube ich normal. Ich war da mehrfach drin, von 6x sind 4 Tanks abgehauen...


----------



## Phash (22. Juni 2010)

spiele momentan auf der silbernen Hand Alli

die Bewohner meines Realms sind meistens ziemlich nett und hilfsbereit, klar gibts auch Stoffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier scheints aber viele friedliche Spieler zu geben, die eher Pazifisten sind. Zumindest denk ich mir das oft, wenn ich mir Recount anguck *g*

Aegwynnler sind schrecklich in den Instanzen, oft absurd geskillt (1,2,68 oder ohne ultimate Talent (also das 51er/41er/31er Talant))... , komisch angezogen (alles querbeet von heilerdks die stoffrüstung mit zaubermacht tragen (steigert angeblich die Krankheiten...) bis hin zu Nahkampfjägern...). Spielen meistens als hätten sie grade erst die Maus auf ihrem Schreibtisch entdeckt

Frostwölfe sind meistens nett und gut ausgestattet. Spielen oft gut und sind recht zuverlässig und diszipliniert. Gibt aber auch einige Spieler, das das komplett ins Gegenteil verdrehen, und super geskillt aber notdürftig ausgerüstet sind. Und dann keine 3 Tasten  nacheinander drücken können 

Frostmourne (war das hier oder meinem anderen pool... hmm) meist auch disziplinierte Spieler, nicht so gut wie Frostwölfe


----------

